# war ist ein offline game?



## talsima (30. September 2008)

nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr.. 
ich dachte ich könnte mal beim questen mal irgend einen gegnerspieler ärgern oder mal mit paar kumpels rumstreifen und aufräumen.. aber entweder huhn oder eh kein gegnerfraktionspieler,., 
gibts die überhaupt?


----------



## Xaatter (30. September 2008)

Ist das echt so?
Ich dachte bei war wäre es eben andersherrum?!


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Du hast für das Game bezahlt und willst nun (ebenfalls bezahlende) lowlevler ganken? 
Warum nicht.

Und ja, war ist ein offline Game mit monatlich anfallenden Kosten.


----------



## blaQmind (30. September 2008)

NOT?
die hälfte jeder map ist für die gegnerfraktion
du hast nie einen gesehn weil du 
a) nie im rvr warst
b) die map nicht erkundest
was auch klar ist weil dich deine q nicht zu den gegnern führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (30. September 2008)

Du spiels bestimmt AUF privat server ^^


----------



## Lerua (30. September 2008)

Mit diesen Problem was du geschildert hast scheinst du aber ganz alleine zu sein.
Ich spiele selbst Zerstörung und habe schon gegen so vile Ordnungsspieler gekämpft.
Vieleicht liegt es auch daran das du keine gegnerischen Spieler siehst weil den Server sehr leer ist.
Wechsel doch einfach den Server oder poste mal auf welchen du spielst.


----------



## AssuanWall (30. September 2008)

hmm soweit ich das beurteilen kann gibts zwar etwas weniger Ordnungsspieler aber eig solltest du, mit ein wenig aufwand andere gamer treffen

nebenbei das mit dem huhn is das nich nur auf Open RvR servern so? oder irre ich da?

MfG Assuan Freu mich auf Konstruktive kritik^^


----------



## Riku182 (30. September 2008)

aha aha Also Privat Server... nene Spass^^
Mhh also ich bin mich nur am rumschlagen mit der anderen Fraktion Sorry kann dir nicht zustimmen aber mal so eine Frage du weißt schon das es Burgen und sowas zum erobern gibt also bei mir sind da immer geile Schlachten...


----------



## Siccaria (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...


Nuja, also bei Level 20 müsste Dir schon aufgefallen sein das Deine Questen dich immer nur auf einen Teil der Map führen - im Rest kannst du die jeweiligen Gegner antreffen. Einfach hingehen und freundlich anklopfen.
Das Du mit einem zu hohen Level da nur noch als Huhn hin kannst - naja, da wurde ja schon ausführlich drüber kommentiert. Highlevelganking ist nicht mehr in WAR...


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Lerua schrieb:


> Wechsel doch einfach den Server.


Ne... Er hat doch seinen Char so mühselig raufgespielt.


----------



## Siccaria (30. September 2008)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> nebenbei das mit dem huhn is das nich nur auf Open RvR servern so? oder irre ich da?


Jain, mit Standartservern wirst Du auch zum Huhn wenn Du Dich irgendwie in Lowgebieten flaggst... also wenn Du dort einen Lowlevel heilst der geflaggt ist oder ins PvP Gebiet gehst oder Dich direkt selbst flaggst. z.B.


----------



## AssuanWall (30. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Jain, mit Standartservern wirst Du auch zum Huhn wenn Du Dich irgendwie in Lowgebieten flaggst... also wenn Du dort einen Lowlevel heilst der geflaggt ist oder ins PvP Gebiet gehst oder Dich direkt selbst flaggst. z.B.



aso ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsima (30. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> NOT?
> die hälfte jeder map ist für die gegnerfraktion
> du hast nie einen gesehn weil du
> a) nie im rvr warst
> ...


doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig..  und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass.  pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..


----------



## Jerberan (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...



lass mich raten. deine freunde sind alle lvl 40 ,spielen auf Averland und verstecken sich den halben tag zusammen in Avelorn hinter bäumen bis nen orderspieler vorbeikommt. dann springen sie hinterm baum vor ,rotten den orderspieler ,rennen 3 mal um ihn rum und verdreschen ihn mal ordentlich .
wenn ja kannst mir gern mal deinen charnamen sagen. ich komm dann mal runter ins destro T2 und zeig dir wie lustig das ist selbst der kleine zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die heulereien der ganker wegen dem huhn werden echt immer lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich dachte ich könnte mal beim questen mal irgend einen gegnerspieler ärgern oder mal mit paar kumpels rumstreifen und aufräumen.. aber entweder huhn oder eh kein gegnerfraktionspieler,.,
> gibts die überhaupt?



Das mit dem Huhn wurde genau deswegen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder würde es Dir Spaß bereiten, wenn Du beim Questen ständig von einer Horde hochleveliger Gegenspieler gestört würdest?


----------



## Deathsoull (30. September 2008)

also bei uns auf middenland rvr  bekam ich scho mit lvl 8 das erste ma aufs mowl^^


----------



## talsima (30. September 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Das mit dem Huhn wurde genau deswegen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohh ja wie schrecklich ,, wenns mich stören würde würde ich wow spielen..
dachte ja das das nen pvp game ist,, und gerade das macht ja den reiz aus das du aufpassen musst und immer vorsichtig.. aber brauche ja eh keine angst zu haben.. gibt keine ordungspieler.. nur in den szenarien und in den dummen rvr gebieten(hühnchengebiete)


für mich gabs übrigends nichts besserres als allys vor undercity
aber redet s euch halt schön.. pvp fehlt in warhammer.. ist so.. gibts nicht nur in den dummen rvr gebieten wos nur drauf ankommt fix rumzutappen und den mit am wenigsten hp zu richten.. dann seolber sterben und wieder hin.. bah


----------



## Lurgg (30. September 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Das mit dem Huhn wurde genau deswegen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



open rvr, muss man halt in kauf nehmen finde ich

also wenn war so bleibt wie's ist (vom spielprinzip her nich von den bugs usw) wird sichs nich lange halten


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. September 2008)

Was isn hier los? Threadersteller.. aeh? Offline? Ne.. Offline bedeutet also man sieht Zerstöris aber keine Ordis? Aha.. blöd? Zudem.. naja vieleicht sind die Ordis bei dir Unterbevölkert (ist aber net Mythics oda Goas oder sonstwer schuld) , Ansonsten einfach mal RvR usen.. zudem kann man zurück.. man verwandelt sich nur in RvR gebieten in Huhn.. also kannste alles wos Open QUest und so gibt noch bereisen und im nachhinein Nachholen, damit du die entsprechenden Wälzer Einträge hast...


----------



## Pyrobs (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...


Poah hat das eigentlich weh getan als du das geschrieben hast?
Sorry aber anstatt hier alles schlecht zu machen, hättest du das ganze einfach ein bisschen hinterfragender formulieren können. 
Man sollte sich schon vorher mal informieren.
Falls du auf einem Open RVR Server spielst, wüsstest du, sofern du dich vorher informiert hättest, dass du eben ein Huhn in den niedrigeren Bereichen wirst. (Mal davon abgesehn dass ich den Spaß am LowLvL umhauen nich so ganz nachvollziehen kann.)
Und du wirst schon noch auf die gegnerische Fraktion treffen. Allerdings werden die in deinem Levelbereich sein.
Auf einem "normalen" Server wirst du nur im RVR Gebiet zum Huhn.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß und viel Spaß noch....

Edit: LooooL, die anderen 2 Posts des TEs hab ich jetz erst gelesen. Am besten deinstalliers gleich. Is doch eh n scheiß Spiel oder? Hauen dich da einfach die NPCs weg. Hoffentlich gibts bald nen God Mode....


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> open rvr, muss man halt in kauf nehmen finde ich


Ich muss zugeben finde das auch Doof.. Man hätte auch einfach Sagen können, bzw machen können^^, das man einfach keine Lowis angreifen kann, man kann also Zusehen und PVE-Npcs killen, (also auch keine wachen der anderen und sowas) aber eben normale Open QUest und so noch.. find das net abwägich. klar jezzt kommen posts wie "näh und wo wär die logik.. ich sage aber,, lol wo ist die logik das man zu nem Huhn wird?"


----------



## Gocu (30. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Jain, mit Standartservern wirst Du auch zum Huhn wenn Du Dich irgendwie in Lowgebieten flaggst... also wenn Du dort einen Lowlevel heilst der geflaggt ist oder ins PvP Gebiet gehst oder Dich direkt selbst flaggst. z.B.



genau, überall wo keine RvR-Zone ist kannst du frei rumlaufen. Als ich angefangen ahbe stand auch so ein Goblin vor mir, der hat sich selbst geflaggt und wurde zum Huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (30. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben finde das auch Doof.. Man hätte auch einfach Sagen können, bzw machen können^^, das man einfach keine Lowis angreifen kann, man kann also Zusehen und PVE-Npcs killen, (also auch keine wachen der anderen und sowas) aber eben normale Open QUest und so noch.. find das net abwägich. klar jezzt kommen posts wie "näh und wo wär die logik.. ich sage aber,, lol wo ist die logik das man zu nem Huhn wird?"




sehe ich genauso, die designer geben sich mühe gebiete zu designen und man darf sie sich nicht anschauen, schon mies iwie.
ok ich gebs zu, mir gehts nich nur um die gebiete, aber unter anderem auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätts besser gefunden wenn man (wie du schon gesagt hast) einfach lowies unangreifbar gemacht hätte o.ä.
das hühnchen mag zwar ganz witzig sein aber es suckt auf dauer schon find ich


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (30. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> open rvr, muss man halt in kauf nehmen finde ich
> 
> also wenn war so bleibt wie's ist (vom spielprinzip her nich von den bugs usw) wird sichs nich lange halten




Ich denke mal wenn die Masse so denken würde wären die entsprechenden Server total überfüllt. Allerdings gabs hier schon einige Beiträge von Leuten die sich wegen mangelnde Spieler auf ihren RvR Servern beschwert haben, demgegenüber sind die Normalen Server absolut voll.

Ich fand PvP Server schon bei WOW mehr als ätzend, wenn ich PvP machen will entscheide ich mich dazu, wenn ich Questen will, will ich nicht ständig genervt werden. Was nutzt es mir wenn ich ständig aufpassen muss, wenn so Leute wie der TE hier kommen ist es egal ob ich ihn sehe oder nicht, da er wohl 20 level oder mehr über mir ist lieg ich am Boden und verschwende unnötige Zeit an solche Leute.

Die Hälfte der Welt besteht aus PvP Gebieten, den meisten scheint das ja zu reichen.

Und wenn man nicht weiß warum einen am Anfang nicht ständig Ordnungsspieler über den Weg laufen sollte man sich wohl etwas besser über das Spiel informieren für das man sein Geld ausgibt.


----------



## Audara (30. September 2008)

Also WAR ist überhaupt nix los mit PvP/RvR und daher ist es definitiv das falsche Spiel für dich Talsima, 
leute ärgern und diese mal richtig zur Weißglut bringen kann man in anderen Spielen auch viel besser.
Sich gut fühlen weil wieder 4 Jünglinge im Sand liegen macht in anderen Spielen mehr spaß weile diese einfach viel bessere Möglichkeiten dazu bieten.
Auch der Sprachgebrauch vieler Spieler dürfte sich von deinem stark unterscheiden und deine Intressen scheinen ja auch in eine andere Richtung zu gehen.
Also dir kann ich WAR nicht empfehlen, aber hey, du beehrst uns ja bereits.

Und zu der Huhn Geschichte........da fand ich den Vorschlag mit den Low Lvl nicht angreifen können sehr sinnvoll. Das Huhn sollte erst kommen sobald man im RvR gebiet einen feindlichen NPC angreift. Somit wäre gewährleistet das man die Gebiete sicher erkunden kann und das die Übernehmbaren Punkte ganz und gar dem Willen der im richtigen Lvl befindlichen Spieler unterliegt.
Gruß

Audara


----------



## Raminator (30. September 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Du hast für das game bezahlt und willst nun (ebenfalls bezahlende) lowlevler ganken?
> Warum nicht.
> 
> Und ja, war ist ein offline Game mit monatlich anfallenden Kosten.


darf ich das als sig nehmen ^^


----------



## Jodu (30. September 2008)

tja ich würde sagen, irgendwas machst du falsch...ich habe einen ordnungschar fast auf 20 und einen destro char auf ~10 und ich kloppe mich ständig mit irgendwelchen spielern der jeweils anderen fraktion^^ und mein destrochar ist auf nem CORE server, also kein open rvr, man muss sich also selbst flaggen bzw in die rvr gebiete gehen und naja es gibt trotzdem ständig dresche beim questen und das ist auch gut so, deswegen spiel ich ja WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du in den lowlevel gebieten "aufräumen" möchtest, wie du es so schön ausgedrückt hast, dann spiel auf Averland...ich weiß net wie oft ich schon von irgendwelchen lvl 28-32ern umgebolzt wurde, denn auf open rvr ist das huhn-system nur abgeschwächt aktiv...da musst du dann erst mal durch kommen, bevor du dann "aufräumen" darfst...


----------



## Ilunadin (30. September 2008)

Hmm also ich als ORDNUNGspieler,finde massig Zerstörerleutchen zum kloppen.Andersherum treffe ich kaum Ordnungsspieler,wenn ich mit meinem Squigtreiba unterwegs bin...könnte an der Ordnungsunterzahl liegen....könnte....


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (30. September 2008)

Wenn du unbedingt zur weißglut getriebn werden willst, spiel Tor Anroc (Tier 3 Dunkelelfen Szenario) und lass dich von den Ordis in die Lava kicken. Da weißte wie es ist, immer der Depp zu sein, wenn man ständig von den Ordis umgekloppt wird. 
Aber nee du willst das ja mit den Ordis machen. Stimmt, das ist ja viel besser. Kategorischer Imperativ und so? schon mal gehört?


----------



## talsima (30. September 2008)

Jodu schrieb:


> tja ich würde sagen, irgendwas machst du falsch...ich habe einen ordnungschar fast auf 20 und einen destro char auf ~10 und ich kloppe mich ständig mit irgendwelchen spielern der jeweils anderen fraktion^^ und mein destrochar ist auf nem CORE server, also kein open rvr, man muss sich also selbst flaggen bzw in die rvr gebiete gehen und naja es gibt trotzdem ständig dresche beim questen und das ist auch gut so, deswegen spiel ich ja WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten..


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> darf ich das als sig nehmen ^^


Du darfst.


----------



## Chiroc (30. September 2008)

@TE:

Du bist ein Trottel, kündige bitte deinen WAR Account und zerbrich die DVDs. 
Danke.


----------



## Intensity (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
> und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten..



das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
> und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten..


Sicher, dass du im richtigen Spiel bist? 
Nach Fable gehts da lang --->


----------



## Rashnuk (30. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Du bist ein Trottel, kündige bitte deinen WAR Account und zerbrich die DVDs.
> Danke.



HAHAHAHHAA MADY MY DAY XDDDD

@TE Du solltest wissen  das in Warhammer PvE Quest gibt PVE!!!1elf und PvP Quests gibt 
Geh doch die Ordnungssiedlungen Raiden am besten alleine da siehste wie du dann von sehr vielen ordnungsspielern gegankt wirst.
Ich als Zerstörungs-Spieler würde sofort auf den Server rerollen als Sigmar so schnell lvln und dich dann mit ganken ... Ironie sei dank ebenso weil du auch ein Lahmer Ganker bist !


----------



## sTereoType (30. September 2008)

ich seh nie einen spieler? allein in den trolllanden seh ich außerhalbd es RvR-gebiets genug spierler. immerhin sind dort sogar einige pqs darauf ausgelegt das die andere fraktion eingreifen kann. bei den greenskins ist das sowieso standard. deseiteren beträgtd as rvr gebiet im letzten tier mehr als 50% .
btw: schlechter troll versuch. aber du kannst mir ja maldeinen nicname im spiel udn server nennen. ich komm dich gern besuchen und zeig dir wo du die anderen spieler siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torcido (30. September 2008)

also ich geb da jetz auch mein senf dazu

hühnchen= klasse,zumindest ein lösungsansatz (genug ganker schrein nach gerechtigkeit,ich sag,gehts ****** hehe)

ich spiel nen gobo schami,bin jetz lvl 15 und derzeit in barak varr unterwegs, hatte bisher 4 begegnungen mit zwergen,die mich bei den öffis gestört haben, aber sonst läuft leider keine ordnung rum.
ich leite das davon ab,das mein server noch jung ist,und die bevölkerung noch mittel ist,weiters das es zur zeit,egal wo,mehr destro als order spieler gibt,was sich aber sicher einpendeln wird. das spiel ist 2 wochen alt, da könnt ihr nicht gleich alle schlachten ala schlingendorntal(wow) erwarten, da wos um was geht is momentan schon genug los(burgen usw),und auch im low lvl bekommt man seine chancen auf rvr, es wird noch. einfach ein wenig abwarten und den wälzer füllen *gg*


----------



## Katalmacht (1. Oktober 2008)

Was auch ein Problem ist das es atm nur 4 -5  deutsche Server gibt wo genug Leute sind um auch immer wenn zu treffen, alle anderen Server sind einfach zu leer vorallem wen man nicht primetime spielt hatt man auf den Servern 0 Spass.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Was auch ein Problem ist das es atm nur 4 -5  deutsche Server gibt wo genug Leute sind um auch immer wenn zu treffen, alle anderen Server sind einfach zu leer vorallem wen man nicht primetime spielt hatt man auf den Servern 0 Spass.




Da ist was wares dran. Außerdem sind auch die deutschen Server nur zur Abendzeit gut besucht und dies auch nur bis ca 23:00 Uhr.
Wenn man nicht nur von 18:00 bis 23:00 einen vollen Server haben will sollte man auf nem englischen Server spielen.
Ich habe erstmal meinen Mainchar auf Moot spiele aber nun einen Char auf karak-Azgal, da ich sowieso warten muss bis der Rest nachlevelt und die Dynamik auf den englischen Servern deutlich höher ist.

Jeder der gerne WAR so gut wie möglich spielen will sollte mal einen englischen Server ausprobieren.

@TE Da du anscheinend den Knall nicht gehört hast solltest du überlegen deine Zeit sinnvoller zu nutzen als mit dem Spielen von Computerspielen.

Btw. für Spieler die gerne Hardcore MMORPG spielen wollen wie zu UO-Zeiten steht Darkfall in der Warteschleife. Wird sicherlich einen Blick wert sein.


----------



## Damatar (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
> und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten..


man bist du nen hanes die questen im selben gebiet wie du nur auf den anderen teil der karte wo du nicht von quest hingeführt wirtt, und ka obs hühner iunner augen hast ich hab mehrere ordnungsspieler getroffen und die aussage von dem npc die dich nuken, war warsvch nen ordnungspieler^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Thread beweist es wieder: WAR schreckt genau die Spieler abm die mir in WOW immer tierisch auf den Sack gegangen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man nur ein wenig aufmerksam das Spielgeschehen verfolgt, sollten einem eigentlich genug Spieler der Gegenseite über den Weg laufen. 

"ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten.."


Ist leider einfach nur Quatsch. Es gibt genug ÖQs in den Gebieten, in denen beide Fraktionen gegeneinander spielen, und sich dort auch zwangsläufig über den Weg laufen. Dazu Burgeroberungen,etc.

Und wenn du von Hühnchengebieten redest, beweist das nur 1: Du willst ganken, denn wer nicht ganken will, wird auch nicht zum Hühnchen.

Irgendwie hört sich bei dir alles nach dem typischen Schurken-Ganker aus WOW an. Kein Skill, um Spieler auf dem gleichen Niveau töten zu können, also hält man sich leider an kleinere. Inwieweit das mit einem anscheinend frustrierendem Privatleben zusammenhängt, kann man hier dahinstehen lassen.


----------



## Caldor (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es höchst bemerkenswert, dass viele unsachliche, aber im Grunde genommen irgendwo verständliche Anfragen/Probleme/Whines sofort mit Standardflames oder Beleidigungen beantwortet werden, aber dieser so unglaublich offensichtliche Mist des TE doch etliche ernsthafte Antworten hervorruft. Ist zwar eigentlich ein positives Zeichen für uns Warhammer Community, aber trotzdem...
Manchmal kann man wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln. Muss man denn jeden "geistigen" Durchfall kommentieren? (Schon klar, dass ich mit dieser Post selber dagegen verstoße, aber alle paar Tage ist mein Maß an ertragener Dummheit voll und ich kann nicht mehr...)


----------



## clickrush (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ka was ihr da lest.. aber ich habe nie geschrieben das ich lows ganken will..
> und ich habe immer noch keinen einzigen ordungspieler beim questen gesehen.. wie auch die können da ja gar nicht hin.. und wer was anderes sagt der lügt ganz einfach,, habe 2 freunde die auch spielen.. beide haben auch noch nie einen aus der gegnerischen fraktion gesehen.. ausser halt in den dummen hünchengebieten..




also ich lüge nicht:

ich spiele selber zerstörung auf egrimm (openrvr rp) und mir sind viele gegner begegnet. ob in "unserem" oder "deren" gebiet. vorallem gibt es frequentiert rvrzonen-kämpfe auf der ganzen welt. wenn du einer grösseren gilde joinst wirst du auch immer mitbekommen wo und wann es abgeht.


----------



## grimrott (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?



WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAA!!!!!!!

Du kaufst ein RVR ein SPIELER GEGEN SPIELER Spiel und dir fällt erst nach 20(!!!) Leveln ein, dass du ja auch mal RvR machen könntest? Wie geil ist das denn bitte?! WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass jedes RvR Gebiet inkl. Keeps auf JEDER Map DICK UND FETT eingezeichnet sind und man in der Gruppensuche sogar ein GROßES ROTES RVR dahinter stehen hat bei RvR Gruppen, bekommt man schon bei der ZWEITEN Starterquest erklärt wie es ins BG geht!!!

Du bist echt der Knaller!



> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ich dachte ich könnte mal beim questen mal irgend einen gegnerspieler ärgern oder mal mit paar kumpels rumstreifen und aufräumen.. aber entweder huhn oder eh kein gegnerfraktionspieler,.,
> gibts die überhaupt?



Ja noch viel geiler! Dachte ja beim ersten lesen ganz kurz da würde jetzt WENIGSTENS die populäre Ausrede kommen, dass du sooooooooo gerne deinen Low-Level Freunden beim Questen hilfst aber DAS ist noch viel besser!

Würdest TOTAL GERNE kleinere Spieler ganken die sich nicht wehren können, was? Wahrscheinlich ist das der größte Reiz für dich am "PvP" ... wehrlose niedermetzeln weil sich sonst kein Erfolg einstellt..

Ernsthaft... HAU AB! ICH WILL DICH NICHT!


P.S.: Geh Zuhause, kleine Scheisse!

Ja ich weiss ich hyperventilier gerade... aber irgendwann ist einfach mal Feierabend!


----------



## Ashgard (1. Oktober 2008)

Also für mich klingt der TE wie der typische UD-Schurke, der mit 70 vorm Kloster 35er Allies ganked und das als PvP hinstellt.


----------



## grimrott (1. Oktober 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Also für mich klingt der TE wie der typische UD-Schurke, der mit 70 vorm Kloster 35er Allies ganked und das als PvP hinstellt.



Jahahahaha INKLUSIVE einem "GEH AUF NEN PVE SERVER!!!!!!11111"-Makro!


----------



## Lorghi (1. Oktober 2008)

So albern das Hühnchen sein mag, es scheint seinen Zweck zu erfüllen. Ganker abschrecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das klingt nach dem PVP Himmel, den ich mir von WAR erhofft hatte. Bekommen hab ich ihn bisher auch!


----------



## Anywen (1. Oktober 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> lass mich raten. deine freunde sind alle lvl 40 ,spielen auf Averland und verstecken sich den halben tag zusammen in Avelorn hinter bäumen bis nen orderspieler vorbeikommt. dann springen sie hinterm baum vor ,rotten den orderspieler ,rennen 3 mal um ihn rum und verdreschen ihn mal ordentlich .
> wenn ja kannst mir gern mal deinen charnamen sagen. ich komm dann mal runter ins destro T2 und zeig dir wie lustig das ist selbst der kleine zu sein
> 
> 
> ...



du hast das spielprinzip von war nich mal ansatzweise geschnallt.
ich rate dir bleibe bei wow und das for ever.


----------



## Grimtom (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig.. und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass. pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..



Du bist Dir aber schon sicher, dass Du auch Warhammer Online meinst ?? Keine Ahnung wo genau dein Problem liegt, aber ich finde genug Spieler der Ordnung ... entwerder ich melde mich für ein Szenario an, oder ich lauf einfach ins RvR Gebiet. 
Und wenn Du meinst, ALLEINE eine Burg einnehmen zu können !? Dann bist Du definitiev beim falschen Spiel, das klappt nämlich 100% nicht. Komm mal von deinem ich bin IMBA denken weg, und such Dir eine Gruppe für RvR tätigkeiten. 
Und sorry, wenn Du bis Level 20 nich keinen Gegner getroffen hast .... liegt das nicht am Spiel, sondern einfach nur an Dir .... 
Aber so mal neben bei ... spiel weiter WoW .... da kannst Du Heldenhaft mit level 70 in Stranglethorn rumlaufen und 30er killen ....


----------



## Sicktongue (1. Oktober 2008)

Was kann man zu diesem Thread sagen außer:

Das Huhn erfüllt seinen Job zu 100%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bye bye gankers!


----------



## Gumja (1. Oktober 2008)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Was kann man zu diesem Thread sagen außer:
> 
> Das Huhn erfüllt seinen Job zu 100%
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also im Zwergen/Ork gebiten ist immer was los, da man da auch PQs hat, die von Beiden Fratktionen gleichzeitig gemacht werden...also um die Wette. Und sonst hab ich schon überall beim Questen ein paar Chaoten weg genuked. Also ich denke einfach mal, dass du was falsch machst. Kann mir das ganze nicht anders erklären.


----------



## shady71 (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich treff öffters welche... aber die gehen immer stiften, wenn sie mich sehen^^ ... dabei seh ich echt gut aus*gg* und bin doch wirklich freundlich*hüstel*


----------



## Black_Seraph (1. Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass man nicht "einfach so" zum Huhn wird.
Man muss sich in einem Gebiet aufhalten, das für das RvR gekennzeichnet ist. Also einem Gebiet in dem man automatisch nach 10 sek (jeder von uns kennt das) für PvP geflaggt wird.
Ausserdem muss man ins spielgeschehen eingreifen! Nur rumstehen zieht keinem ein Federkleid an! Man wird zum Huhn, wenn man einen von den "kleinen" angreift oder einem der eigenen Leute hilft.

Also kann ich jederzeit in die Low-gebiete zurück, egal weöches lvl ich habe. Zum huhn werde ich nur, wenn ich auch unartig bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ... und dauertot sein weil *dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten* ...



Das machen die nur mit Leuten die Lowies ganken wollen ^^



Ansonsten, hab ich kein Problem, mir Leute in meinem Bereich zu suchen, manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die suchen mich .... BG ist Weltklasse und abwechslungsreich. Kann nur noch besser werden ...


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (1. Oktober 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass man nicht "einfach so" zum Huhn wird.
> Man muss sich in einem Gebiet aufhalten, das für das RvR gekennzeichnet ist. Also einem Gebiet in dem man automatisch nach 10 sek (jeder von uns kennt das) für PvP geflaggt wird.
> Ausserdem muss man ins spielgeschehen eingreifen! Nur rumstehen zieht keinem ein Federkleid an! Man wird zum Huhn, wenn man einen von den "kleinen" angreift oder einem der eigenen Leute hilft.
> 
> ...



Also bei Open RvR Servern wird man Automatisch zum Huhn, wenn man sich in einem Gebiet aufhällt, das 2 T-Stufen unter einem ist. Also mit lvl21 wird man im T1 zum Huhn...und das auch überall, weil man ja überall RvR geflaggt ist.
kann sein, dass es auf Standart Servern etwas anders ist.


----------



## Black_Seraph (1. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jein! Du musst nicht aktiv an Kampfhandlungen teilnehmen, es reicht aus wenn Du ein RvR Gebiet betrittst das Du nicht betreten sollst. Auch auf Standart Servern. Musste auch einmal diese Erfahrung machen.



Sicher?
Ich meine mit meinem schami im T1 gestanden zu haben ohne zum Huhn geworden zu sein. (Nein ich wollte nicht ganken, ich wollte mir einen Beruf holen *g*)
Ich werds später nochmal ausprobieren. Ich bin trotzdem vom Hühnchen überzeugt *g*


----------



## Zarintosch (1. Oktober 2008)

och gott, in war geht es nicht darum leute wegzuflexen die questen und immer auf andere leute aufzupassen die selbiges mit einem tun wollen. dann ist es bestimmt auch kein pvp-game. das es hier darum geht mit gruppen taktisch gegeneinander anzutreten statt mit klarem mengen oder lvl-vorteil ohne jede herausforderung jemanden zu plätten, tut wohl nix zur sache.

sorry, aber wer sich über sowas ärgert und dann noch bemängelt dass man mit zu hohem lvl zum hühnchen wird... und dann noch meint dass rvr kacke ist weil er nicht in ein geruckel kommen will... nun ja, der hat wohl im pvp nicht viel drauf. höchstens im 1on1 wenn seine klasse gegen den gegner besonders effektiv ist oder im xon1, wobei er auf der seite des x steht. hoffe es kommen nicht viele dieser leute in dieses game. 

btw. man wird huhn wenn man sich selber flaggt oder in irgendeiner weise in einen kampf unter dem eigenen tier-status eingreift oder in diesen gebieten das rvr betritt. und ich finde das sehr gut so, denn wenn man mal von jemandem gekillt wird dann weiss man meist was der fehler war... man wird seltener nur deshalb gekillt weil der gegner viel besseres equipp und höheres lvl hat obwohl er nicht mal halb so gut mit seiner klasse umgehen kann wie man selber mit der eigenen.


----------



## Caidy (1. Oktober 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man ins spielgeschehen eingreifen! Nur rumstehen zieht keinem ein Federkleid an! Man wird zum Huhn, wenn man einen von den "kleinen" angreift oder einem der eigenen Leute hilft.
> 
> Also kann ich jederzeit in die Low-gebiete zurück, egal weöches lvl ich habe. Zum huhn werde ich nur, wenn ich auch unartig bin
> 
> ...





son blödsinn

man kann in die low gebiete zurück auf einem normalem server, das stimmt, und dann wird man nur zum federvieh wenn man jemanden angreift oder hilft.

ABER in den RVR Zonen wird man sofort zum Huhn wenn man zu hoch vom lvl ist ( in t1 zB mit lvl 12+) man muss nichts gemacht haben, es passiert einfach. man hat nur die 10sek bis man geflagt wird um es sich anders zu überlegen


auf richtigen open rvr servern wird man sofort zum Huhn wenn man eine t Zone betritt die mind 2 t unter einem liegt, also kann man als t4 noch in t3 aber nicht mehr nach t2.

das sagen mir meine erfahrungen als ich eine Karte aufdecken wollte und War news die ich mal gelesen habe.



und @ te, es kommt drauf an wann man spielt, wo man spielt und vorallem ist ordung generell nicht sonderlich stark besetzt, ich als ordler sehe ständig leute von der Zerstörung.


----------



## Mekhet (1. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich behaupte, dass der TE das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt hat.

Er gibt nicht an, was er spielt, noch auf welchem Serevr, bzw. welcher Art Server.
Er scheint nicht gemerkt zu haben, dass ein großer Teil der karte beim Questen immer unaufgedreckt bleibt. - mir würde das zu denken geben und ich könnte unter Umständen auf die Idee kommen, dass da der Feind ist?!?
Er hat sich mühselig auf Level 20 gechgespielt? - na, bei den leichten Mobs, den kurzen Quests, sit mühselig das falsche Wort, oder?

Und die hühnersituation kann er mit Level 20 noch gar nicht erlebt haben. Dazu müßte er min 21 sein.

Also für mcih sind das Indizien dafür, dass der TE kein WAR-Spieler ist und nur flamen möchte.

Ich möchte weiter behaupten, dass der TE einer dieser Leute ist, die überzeugte WoW-Spieler sind und die jetzt 
Angst haben, dass die Gilde zerbricht, dass keine BG's mehr zustande kommen,w eil so viele PvP'ler abgewandert sind.


Ich kann mich auch Irren, aber die Anzeichen sind doch schon sehr stark.


----------



## Black_Seraph (1. Oktober 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> son blödsinn



Wurde schon berichtigt, auch in einem freundlicheren Ton.
Danke für die Unaufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Spyflander (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig..  und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass.  pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..



der hammer... du solltest das spiel wirklich deinstallieren wenn dir rvr kein spaß macht -_- denn es geht in war ausschlieslich darum!!!!! Es geht darum die Burgen einzunehmen um deiner Fraktion zum sieg zu verhelfen.Im übrigen bekommst du auch so die besseren items!!!! je höer dein reichslevel desto bessere items.... und reichslevvel bekommst du nur durch rvr und pvp!!!! und wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln dann hast du die mindestanfporderung nicht beachtet!!!! da würd ich mal sagen shit happens. Lass es lieber mit war ist nur nen rat von mir und flame nicht rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich es er spielt ohne Monitor und sieht deshalb keine Gegner !

Du solltest ne Wälzer Freischaltung erhalten "Depp des Monats" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (1. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet,denke auch das es so ist^^

also ich spiel Open-RvR Middenland.
Bin zwar erst lvl 10, aber habe die meiste zeit dank RvR, PQ und PvP gelevelt. 

Es laufen immer genug Ordnungspieler herum xD man muss sie nur bissal suchen und bei der Umgebung ihrer Lager gucken,am besten noch bei Public quest's die nicht weit weg sind von dort.

Da Public quests gerne wiederholt werden sind dort auch oft genug leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von keeps kann ich derzeit noch nichts sagen,bin noch nicht t2. bin gerade Dunkelelfen-Kap 3^^
Aber,wenn es ruckeln sollte..würde ich mal meine Hardware angucken...und nicht aufregen das man nen zu schlechten Pc hat^^


Wie gesagt,wer suchet der findet.
Entweder in Gebieten,oder Szenarien oder Keeps
und irgendwann ja auch mal Städte! *freu*


----------



## talsima (1. Oktober 2008)

nur mal so zum abschluss.
war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
oder findet von euch irgend wer auf der map ne stadt oder ne gegend wo die andere fraktion spielt? nein ende!

und ich sagtet doch das es bestimmt niemand wirklich spass macht irgend ner dummen burg ne andere farbe zu geben.
pvp heisst das man immer vorsichtig sein muss.. mich hat noch nie wer angegriffen.. und bin nun lv 21..

obwohl es mir ja egal sein könnte aber ich bin genau das gegentiel von nem ganker.. habe lange wow gespielt und niemals irgend wen angegriffen der keine chance gegen mich gehabt hätte. weis nicht aber mir taten die imemr leid,.. konnte das nicht.. mein bruder hat oft gesagt :" los egal hau halt druff" und ich konnte das nie.. hatte immer nen schlechtes gewissen. und wenn wir zb zu 2t waren und mein freund von 1nem anderen angegriffen wurde habe ich sogar nie mitgeholfen.. höchstens mal nen bischen geheil. wollte aber immer das der andere denkt das er nun alleinekämpft.. ka bin wohl zu soft für sowas..


fakt ist im sogar bei aoc gabs spannenderes leveln.. da gabs zwar keine wirklichen feinde aber welche die sich dazu gemacht habem und nur deshalb habe ich es überhaupt ausgehalten in aoc zu leveln..

bin heute abend dann wieder on auf der suche nach der anderen seit.. werde wohl wieder 70% als hühnchen verbringen. aber das bin ich eh gewohnt


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

TE troll dich gib neicht so nen Müll von dir und mach die Hauptschule fertig und dann versuch nen Beruf zu lernen und etwas für die Wirtschaft zu tun.

Man solche K....n.... und das am frühen Morgen


----------



## Chiril (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nur mal so zum abschluss.
> war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
> immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
> zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
> ...



Willst du jetzt echt einen Screenshot, wo alle Gebiete des Feindes markiert sind? oO


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nur mal so zum abschluss.
> war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
> immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
> zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
> oder findet von euch irgend wer auf der map ne stadt oder ne gegend wo die andere fraktion spielt? nein ende!


Auf jeder Karte questen sowohl ORder als auch DEstru Spieler. Ich würde hier Unwissen nicht als Fakt verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nur mal so zum abschluss.
> war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
> immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
> zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
> ...



Entweder bist du ein ganz schlechter Troll oder du spielst wirklich auf einem Privat Server. 
Kann dich und dein geschreibe nicht ernst nehmen tut mir leid. Wer mit Level 21 schreibt, daß er noch kein Gegner gesehen hat, sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2008)

am besten finde ich



> nein ende.



Warum zum Teufel schreibst du einen Thread wenn dir eh egal ist was andere sagen und nur dein Eindruck der richtige ist?
... halt antworte mir nicht lass es einfach bleiben


----------



## Mekhet (1. Oktober 2008)

Leute, laßt euch nciht verarschen, der spielt doch gar kein WAR, das sind alles Sachen, die er aus den einzelnen forenbeiträgen hier hat.

er möchte Aufmerksamkeit und die bekommt er.

Für jemanden der WAR spielt, es bzw. etwas nciht mag, sit die Kritik zu haltlos.
Es kommen keine Fakten, er erzählt nicht, welche Klasse und vor allem erzählt er nciht, was er mit Level 21 im T1-Gebiet möchte und das mit einem Zeitanteil von 70%

Das hier ist ein Fake


----------



## newsted (1. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Also für mcih sind das Indizien dafür, dass der TE kein WAR-Spieler ist und nur flamen möchte.


Gut erkannt mister Watson.



> habe lange wow gespielt und niemals irgend wen angegriffen der keine chance gegen mich gehabt hätte. weis nicht aber mir taten die imemr leid,.. konnte das nicht.. mein bruder hat oft gesagt :" los egal hau halt druff" und ich konnte das nie.. hatte immer nen schlechtes gewissen.


Gut.. Dann wirst du ja auch kein Huhn.
Aber..


> werde wohl wieder 70% als hühnchen verbringen. aber das bin ich eh gewohnt


... was willst du dann in lowlvl-Gebieten? Mit der Ordnung ein Lagerfeuer errichten und über die guten alten WoW-Zeiten reden?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find das Toll das bei WAR jeder genauso geflamet wird bei WOW, gut zu wissen das sich die Spieler in nix unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drdjin (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...




Und du bist dir auch ganz sicher dass du die CD so zugeschnitten hast dass sie ins Diskettenlaufwerk passt? Ansonsten kaufst du dir ein neues Radio, vielleicht spielste dann ONLINE.


----------



## Petera (1. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Also, ich behaupte, dass der TE das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt hat.
> 
> Er gibt nicht an, was er spielt, noch auf welchem Serevr, bzw. welcher Art Server.
> Er scheint nicht gemerkt zu haben, dass ein großer Teil der karte beim Questen immer unaufgedreckt bleibt. - mir würde das zu denken geben und ich könnte unter Umständen auf die Idee kommen, dass da der Feind ist?!?
> ...



Ich glaube du täuschst dich, eine solche Starrsinnigkeit und Engstirnigkeit kann man nicht spielen. Das sind die typischen Antworten und Fragen eines WoW-Spielers, der auf einem PvP-Server gross geworden ist. Für den gehört Low-Level-Ganken und in Überzahl Corps-Camping betreiben zum HighLevel-PvP. Arena und BG sind zu anstrengend oder kommen nur in Frage mit einem LvL 19er PvP-Twink, damit auch ja die Chancen zu seinen Gunsten ausgehen. Auch das Verschleiern der Spiel-Figur im Forum gehört zum typischen Verhalten, es könnten doch tatsächlich Leute klüger sein als er und ihn finden.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Prummel (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nur mal so zum abschluss.
> war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
> immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
> zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
> ...




Also 1. einige hier haben versucht dir zu erklären wo du deine Gegner findest.
2. Wenn du endlich aus dem 1. Gebiet rausgehst wirst du auch kein Chicken mehr Tier2 (alles ab Chapter 7 PQ) kannst du rein ohne das du zum Chicken wirst (lvl x-21), ab 22 gehts in T3.
3. Wenn du open PVP willst geh in Kapitel 11 der Grünhäute, dafür bist du zwar noch ein ganz klein wenig zu klein, sollte aber funktionieren. Dort und auch in den andern Gebieten findest du Public Quests die von beiden Fraktionen gemacht werden können. Dort solltest du ohne weiteres Gegner treffen. 
4. Um hilfe zu bekommen solltest du auf Fragen antworten. Auf was für einem Server spielst du? Also RVR oder Standart?
5. Auf der Map wirst du gegnerische Lager etc. nur finden wenn du sie vorher erkundest.

Vielleicht solltest du dich und das ist net bös gemeint, ein wenig mit der Spielmechanik auseinander setzten.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Leute, laßt euch nciht verarschen, der spielt doch gar kein WAR, das sind alles Sachen, die er aus den einzelnen forenbeiträgen hier hat.
> 
> er möchte Aufmerksamkeit und die bekommt er.
> 
> ...





Obwohl er sicher ein heftiger Troll ist, hat er ja auch nicht ganz Unrecht. Das mit dem Huhn ist echt keine sonderlich gute Alternative zum Ganking weil den 40ern so viele gebiete entgehen(in einem Spiel mit reichsrängen fürs PvP sollte es doch möglich sein ganker anders zu bestrafen als sie generell aus den gebieten zu entfernen). Auch sind einige andere Sachen nicht wirklich sonderlich durchdacht. Achievements dafür das man nackt in den Kampf zieht und damit seine eigene Seite schädigt, sind einfach nur kontraproduktiv fürs teamplay....und wenn ich schon RvR mache dann müsste mich ein ordentlicher Anteil der quests doch erst recht ins gegnerische Gebiet führen.
Das ist genau so ein Blödsinn wie das Blizz erst achievements für den schnellsten leveler oder viele PvP-Kills geben wollte...was dann auch genau das falsche gefördert hätte. Nur Blizz hats halt früh genug erkannt...vermutlich auch weil ihre Beta nunmal keine NDA hat und daher frei drüber diskutiert werden kann.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> und wenn ich schon RvR mache dann müsste mich ein ordentlicher Anteil der quests doch erst recht ins gegnerische Gebiet führen.


In jedem Warcamp gibt es genügend Quests, die in die RvR-Gebiete führen, zum Teil wiederholbar. WAR wurde nie als open PvP Spiel konzipiert, aber da es scheinbar so viele wollten, wurden open RvR Ruleset Server zur Verfügung gestellt. Da man das Spiel also anders spielt, als es gedacht war, muss man mit Abstrichen leben. Zum Beispiel keine QUests, die einen in die gegnerischen PvE Zonen schicken.


----------



## Aixem (1. Oktober 2008)

Vote 4 Close ! Bitte ....


----------



## Petera (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Obwohl er sicher ein heftiger Troll ist, hat er ja auch nicht ganz Unrecht. Das mit dem Huhn ist echt keine sonderlich gute Alternative zum Ganking weil den 40ern so viele gebiete entgehen(in einem Spiel mit reichsrängen fürs PvP sollte es doch möglich sein ganker anders zu bestrafen als sie generell aus den gebieten zu entfernen). Auch sind einige andere Sachen nicht wirklich sonderlich durchdacht. Achievements dafür das man nackt in den Kampf zieht und damit seine eigene Seite schädigt, sind einfach nur kontraproduktiv fürs teamplay....und wenn ich schon RvR mache dann müsste mich ein ordentlicher Anteil der quests doch erst recht ins gegnerische Gebiet führen.
> Das ist genau so ein Blödsinn wie das Blizz erst achievements für den schnellsten leveler oder viele PvP-Kills geben wollte...was dann auch genau das falsche gefördert hätte. Nur Blizz hats halt früh genug erkannt...vermutlich auch weil ihre Beta nunmal keine NDA hat und daher frei drüber diskutiert werden kann.


Sorry, wie es scheint liest du die Beiträge, die dir nicht in den Kram passen nicht. Wenn du ständig kämpfen willst, kannst du nur mit Szenarios leveln. Außerdem gibt es genug Quests in den Kriegslagern, die dich zwangsweise in die RvR-Gebiete führen und damit in den Kontakt mit gegnerischen Spielern. Außerdem scheinen ja später genügend PQs im PvP-Gezerk zu enden. Sieh endlich ein, das die Tier1 bis Tier3 Gebiete ein Tutorial sind und die richtige Action erst in Tier 4 los geht. Wenn du PvP über alles steht, hast du keinen Grund in die kleineren Gebiete zu gehen. Dann geh auf eine Open-RvR-Server, wo du als Tier 2 Spieler noch in ein Tier1 - Gebiet gehen kannst um Ganker zu jagen.

Grüß

Petera


----------



## Aresblood (1. Oktober 2008)

Gab den Überblick hier i-wie verloren aba wenns um PvP RvR geht, kann ich follgendes schon mal sagen
Es geht richtig los wenn man LV 15-16 ist weil man dann im PvP net mehr so low eq ist und ich muss sagen gestern abend haben bei uns auf Carroburg die Ordies dich versucht unsere Tier2 Burg einzunehemn, haben se aba net geschaft und dann haben wir versucht ihre T2 Burg einzunehmen , haben wa aba auch net geschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aba hat alles nen Riesenspaß gemacht und ich freue mich wenn ich LV40 bin und die meisten dann auch Lv40 sind und dann ca 200 mann vor der gegnerischen Hauptstadt stehn das wird toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mir gefällt momentan alles rellativ gut , man muss jedoch erst einbestimmtes Lv erreichen im PvP damit man auch was um nocken kann, bin meist mit meinem Chosen Auf den oberen Plätzen von den Kils und dem Dmg .

Und noch was für die die es noch nicht bemerkt haben man bekommt auch Ep im PvP ( z.B. bekomme immer so rund 10000 Rp pro Game )


Also fazit alles gut durchdacht und macht Spaß =)


MFG Anubisblood , ingame Deathwar Lv20 Chosen ( suche auf Carroburg noch eine nette aktive Gilde ) =)


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Och nöö nicht Pacster schon wieder.
> Stehst Du morgens auf mit dem Gedanken "Heute versuch ich mal wieder einer Community ihr Spiel Mardig zu reden"? Kommt mir jedenfalls stark so vor. Btw, grade DU hast es nötig von einem Troll zu sprechen.
> Kannst auch gerne diesen Post quoten, intressiert mich nicht und von mir bekommst Du garantiert keine Antwort!




Da dein Name bei dir eh bekannterweise Programm ist(solltest dir vielleicht noch der vollständigkeithalber den Titel "Stalker" davorhängen), habe ich dazu nur eins zu sagen: MaRden gibbet nüscht.....



@Petera: Ich dachte WAR wäre als PvP-Spiel aufgebaut...da sollte man eigentlich erwarten das man ständig Kämpfe will. 
Ich soll endlich einsehen das sich mit t4 alles ändert....und wenn nicht mit t4 dann sicher mit t5...und wenn da nicht dann aber ganz sicher danach. Ernsthaft...du bist nicht in T4 also rede nicht über Zeug was du selbst noch nie gesehen hast.
Außerdem bist auf alles mögliche eingegangen..nur nicht auf das was ich geschrieben habe. Deine Aussage ändert nämlich NULL daran das das Huhn keine gute Lösung ist, das etliche Achievements das falsche Verhalten belohnen und das leveln einfach für ein PvP-Spiel nunmal zu wenig zu PvP führt wenn mans nicht wirklich umbedingt darauf anlegt(ich wette man muss bei WoW und AoC mehr PvP beim leveln machen als bei WAR. Jetzt mal unabhängig davon das die beiden das Ganking auch nicht besser gelöst haben). Das gezielte Suchen nach dem Gegner ist für ein Spiel wo Reiche auf engstem Raum im Krieg miteinander leben einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> (ich wette man muss bei WoW und AoC mehr PvP beim leveln machen als bei WAR. Jetzt mal unabhängig davon das die beiden das Ganking auch nicht besser gelöst haben).


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Lieber TE,
da zumindest ein Teil deiner Fragen (sicher auch wegen mangelnder Antworten deinerseits) immer noch unbeantwortet ist, stelle ich das einmal grafisch dar, was ich dazu zu sagen habe.

In den Anhängen unten sind zwei Gebiete zu sehen - Nordland (T1 Imperium/Chaos) und Schattenländer (T2 Hochelfen/Dunkelelfen). Ich habe die entsprechenden Gebiete markiert, von denen ich weiß (im Fall von Nordland weiß ich nicht 100%ig, wo das Imperium questet), wo die beiden Fraktionen sich befinden - blau für Ordnung, rot für Zerstörung.
Hinweis: Ich garantiere nicht für Richtigkeit.

[attachment=5103:106_1.jpeg] [attachment=5104:201_1.jpeg]

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich selbst in diesen Gebieten andere Spieler gesehen habe. Selbst. Und ich habe beide Seiten gespielt, von daher kann ich auch mit Sicherheit sagen, dass man an den Grenzen dieser Bereiche einander über den Weg läuft.

Dein Hühnerproblem gibt es in der Form nur auf OpenRvR Servern. Was mich wundert, ist diese eine Unstimmigkeit: Laut Entwicklern kann man auf OpenRvR Servern noch immer in niedere Tiers/Teile, wenn man 10 Level darüber ist, um es spannender zu gestalten. Mit lvl 21 müsstest du also noch ohne weiteres im T2 herumgurken dürfen.
Wieso ist das etwas Negatives? Nimm es als Anreiz, das Spiel voll in dem Gebiet auszukosten, wo du dich befindest.
Und es erhöht den Wiederspielwert, wenn du es nicht schaffst. Keine Schönerederei, sondern Optimismus im Sinne von "Wenn WAR dir Zitronen gibt, mach Limonade draus"...

Und um ehrlich zu sein - auf anderen Servern sollte das Huhn dich nicht großartig stören. Dann siehst du nämlich noch genügend vom PvE Bereich, nur im PvP/RvR hast du dich gefälligst mit Gleichgroßen zu schlagen.

Wie auch andere das vorher schon sagten: Ich habe mehr als genügend feindliche Spieler getroffen.
Nichts für Ungut, aber ich stimme zu, du solltest dich vielleicht ein wenig mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigen, anstatt hier einen solch aggressiven Ton anzuschlagen.

edit:


			
				Pacster schrieb:
			
		

> Das gezielte Suchen nach dem Gegner ist für ein Spiel wo Reiche auf engstem Raum im Krieg miteinander leben einfach lächerlich.


Ja, dem stimme ich soweit zu.
Allerdings halte ich das für eine Frage der Zeit. Ja, es ist reine Spekulation, doch sobald Spieler merken, dass sie zum einen wesentlich mehr Spaß im RvR haben (könnten), dass sie dort mehr XP bekommen (können) und Rufpunkte einen ähnlichen, wenn nicht denselben Stellenwert wie normale XP haben, dass das Endgame zum Großteil aus RvR besteht und sogar dadurch bestimmt wird, wird sich das wohl auch ändern.
Derzeitig erlebe ich im T2 Elfengebiet von Bolgasgrad, dass es der Ordnung relativ egal ist, wer die Vorherrschaft hat.
Sobald die Spieler raffen, dass es nicht nur "nett" ist, feindliche Keeps zu raiden und Schlachtfeldziele zu erobern, sondern die Allgemeinheit tatsächlich sogar etwas davon *hat* (nämlich beispielsweise Boni auf Händlerpreise bei den Zielen und ab T2 der Rufausrüstungshändler im Keep - der sonst nur noch in der Hauptstadt für höhere Level zu finden ist)... nun, dann wird sich das auch bessern. Nur muss ihnen das erstmal klar werden.
Das setzt voraus, dass die Spieler auch mal Eigeninitiative ergreifen. Man kann nicht alles idiotensicher machen und dem Faulen alles in die Hand drücken.

Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, wo das Problem dabei ist - viele haben sich doch auch mit der WoW-Mechanik beschäftigt und haben sich nicht darüber beschwert.
Dazu fällt mir ein weiterer Gedanke ein, den ich neulich hatte: Viele ex-WoW'ler versuchen, WAR wie WoW zu spielen. Genauso, wie ex-Windows User versuchen, Ubuntu genauso zu behandeln wie XP. Ubuntu ist aber nicht Windows und WAR ist nicht WoW - es sieht vielleicht ähnlich aus, die Grundprinzipien sind aber völlig andere.
Einfach mal umdenken.


----------



## Siccaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> (ich wette man muss bei WoW und AoC mehr PvP beim leveln machen als bei WAR. Jetzt mal unabhängig davon das die beiden das Ganking auch nicht besser gelöst haben). Das gezielte Suchen nach dem Gegner ist für ein Spiel wo Reiche auf engstem Raum im Krieg miteinander leben einfach lächerlich.


Äh... also was die PvP beim leveln angeht: das ist zumindest für WoW (AoC hab ich nie gespielt) einfach falsch was Du da schreibst Pacster.
Du kannst in WoW 70 werden ohne jemals ein Schlachtfeld betreten zu haben oder auch nur PvP geflaggt gewesen zu sein. Wenn Du dort PvP suchst findest Du nur die BGs... für die es aber keine nennenswerten Questen gibt.
Das man, wenn man einen Gegner sucht, dies am besten dort versucht wo die Grenze bzw. Front zwischen den beiden Reichen verläuft (oder eben direkt auf feindlichem Territorium), das sollte benfalls logisch sein.


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...
> 1.Deine Aussage ändert nämlich NULL daran das das Huhn keine gute Lösung ist,
> 
> 2.das etliche Achievements das falsche Verhalten belohnen
> ...



zu 1. Das Huhn ist keine optimale Lösung, ich kenne aber auch keine bessere. Und es entfaltet seine Wirkung sehr gut: Es stoppt das lowies- Ganken.

zu 2. Etliche Achievements sind vom Spielprinzip her sinnfrei, aber lustig. Ja, die Entwickler haben Humor, ist das nicht wunderbar? (Siehe z.B. auch die Questgestaltung und Sprache im Grünhäute- Gebiet)

zu 3. du hast jederzeit, an jedem Ort die Möglichkeit auf pvp (Szenarien!) und levelst nach vielen Erfahrungberichten hier im Forum sogar bedeutend schneller durch RvR als durch PvE - Quests

zu 4. das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wie Du das gemeint hast. Leveln kann man in WoW mit PvP gar nicht, es sei denn mit den paar xp´s der daily. Bei WAR levelt man dort locker (s.Punkt3)

zu5. spätestens am ersten Kriegslager hört die gezielte Suche auf, denn dort gibt es massig quests, die Dich direkt zum Gegner führen, also zwangsläufig zu Begegnungen der unangenehmen Art mit dem Gegner animieren. "Gemeinsame" pq tuen ein übriges, damit Du nicht gezielt suchen musst, sondern mit der Nase auf den Feind stößt.

Ich hoffe, ich bin auf Deine Punkte eingegangen.


----------



## Skelettron (1. Oktober 2008)

oh man das ja mal hier wieder der grösse geistige durchfall hier...

@chicken (huhn), also wenn ihr in ein gebiet geht und ein chicken werdet... was wollt ihr da? die landschaft bestaunen? das geht auch als huhn oder mit einem twink... aber wer sich dann beschwert das er da ein huhn wird und er nicht kämpfen kann, ist ein ganker!!! denn dein lvl ist zu gross in dem gebiet alle "normalen spieler sind low lvl für dich andere in deinem lvl oder höher sind auch hühner!!! geh in rvr gebiet die dein lvl ensprechen!!!

@mimimi ich begegne keine gegnerischen-spieler beim questen (im pve teil des spieles, ist schon klar)... man nehme eine handesübliche karte ihrgend eines tier gebietes ihrgend eines volkes... und man siehe da, wenn man alle quest annimmt, man hat nur questen für 50% der karte... weil die fehlenden 50% der karte für die ander fraktion ist... weiterhin bemerkt man das die karte zwei unterschiedliche gebiete hat ein normalen teil wo man hauptsächlich questet und den rvr teil (rvr=pvp for dummys player vs player, auf deutsch spieler gegen spieler). im tier einst ist der rvr teil sehr klein und der pve teil sehr gross im t4 ist dies dann schon umgekehrt... und wenn du richtig pvp betreiben wills besuch einfach mal da nächste senario (für die wow`ler: das bg = battleground auf deutsch das schlachtfeld) anmeldung für dieses wird der kleine button an der minimap benutzt und man kommt von ort und stelle wo man ist in jenes hinein und auch wieder hinaus.

@mimimi npc killen mich instand... normale mobs klascht jeder, champions nur noch die hälfte der klassen und heroes braucht man meist ne gute truppe für.. wenn du viel alleine in WAR machen willst bist du hier falsch so wie in den meisten MMO's... spiel lieber ein offline spiel und verschwende nicht unsere zeit...

wie war das... achja und ende. ich lass mir nichts mehr sagen mein bruder und meine freund haben recht und alle hier haben unrecht aber ich poste trotzdem mein durchfall hier rein... oh man troll dich.

***alle angaben ohne peng peng und rechtschreibfehler bitte dort hin schieben wo die sonne nicht scheint. ***


----------



## Tyranei (1. Oktober 2008)

ich wage zu behaupten das der TE evtl bei seinem Gebiet was gegnerische Spieler angeht recht hat aber nicht bei NPCS. Ich spiele zur Zeit nen lvl 19 Maschinisten auf Belonsgrad oder so ähnlich ^^ auf jeden Fall laufen mir imo selten Destrospieler über den weg. Meist begegne ich NPCS die mich killen weil sie a. Champions sind oder lvl 55 und die Base von Gegnerischen Fraktion schützen. Ich vermute einfach die seltenheit an Gegnerischen Spielern rührt daher das der Mainstream schon ein Gebiet weiter ist. Die meisten aus meiner Gilde machen schon das T3 unsicher und ich denke so wird es ebenfalls bei destro sein. 

So jetzt mal zum RVR haben vorgestern uns getraut 2 Burgen anzugreifen nach nicht mal 20 min waren destroleute da um uns zu nerven was sie auch gut gemacht hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher sag ich nur noch lieber TE wenn du ganken willst hast das Falsche Game und wenn du Gegner willst mach RVR oder ein Szenario.

 Ich als eingefleischter WOW spieler wurde von WAR überzeugt und bin froh das ich nicht wie früher bei WoW (Blackmoor) dauernd von highlvls beim Questen gekillt werde.


----------



## Tyranei (1. Oktober 2008)

ach ja was wir glaub ich alle vergessen haben die Öffentlichen Quests wenn ich mich nicht irre trifft man da nicht auch auf feindliche Spieler die aber entscheiden können ob sie nur questen wollen oder auch RVR haben. Zumindest auf Normalen Servern


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

Mal so am Rande: Wie findet ihr die 15 minütige Nachwirkung des Sterbens bis zu 50%igen Abzug der Gesundheit. Ist das nicht ein bißchen zuviel des Guten, vor allem, wenn man von mehreren Spielern gekillt wird. Oder juckt euch das nicht?


----------



## Tyranei (1. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Wie findet ihr die 15 minütige Nachwirkung des Sterbens bis zu 50%igen Abzug der Gesundheit. Ist das nicht ein bißchen zuviel des Guten, vor allem, wenn man von mehreren Spielern gekillt wird. Oder juckt euch das nicht?



Ne weil die Heilungskosten nicht wirklich ins gewicht fallen


----------



## newsted (1. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Wie findet ihr die 15 minütige Nachwirkung des Sterbens bis zu 50%igen Abzug der Gesundheit. Ist das nicht ein bißchen zuviel des Guten, vor allem, wenn man von mehreren Spielern gekillt wird. Oder juckt euch das nicht?


Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, da die debuffs beim Heiler entfernen kannst.
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## zergerus (1. Oktober 2008)

nein, du irrst nicht. vollkommen richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyranei (1. Oktober 2008)

@newsted Jop du hast Recht Heiler Debufft dich wobei 50% abzug mir etwas extrem hoch vorkommen waren das nicht 10% und jeden Tod mit Buff bekommst weitere 10% ?


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, da die debuffs beim Heiler entfernen kannst.
> Oder irre ich mich da?



Du hast recht, beim ersten mal sterben sind es mMn 10% Abzug, stirbst dann nochmal 20% usw....

Den Debuff kann man aber beim Heiler Deines Vertrauens für geringes Entgeld entfernen lassen


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

> Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, da die debuffs beim Heiler entfernen kannst.


Dann muß ich mal die Augen waschen und den Heiler suchen, danke.


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Wie findet ihr die 15 minütige Nachwirkung des Sterbens bis zu 50%igen Abzug der Gesundheit. Ist das nicht ein bißchen zuviel des Guten, vor allem, wenn man von mehreren Spielern gekillt wird. Oder juckt euch das nicht?


Da hat wohl jemand den Heiler direkt neben sich übersehen


----------



## Tyranei (1. Oktober 2008)

auf der minimap wird der mit nem Grünen Kreuz dargestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (1. Oktober 2008)

> Mal so am Rande: Wie findet ihr die 15 minütige Nachwirkung des Sterbens bis zu 50%igen Abzug der Gesundheit. Ist das nicht ein bißchen zuviel des Guten, vor allem, wenn man von mehreren Spielern gekillt wird. Oder juckt euch das nicht?



wenn du stirbst kommst bei dem heiler in deinem camp raus. einmal umgedreht und angeklickt und für ein paar silber sind alle debuffs weg... sollte nicht das problem sein geld braucht man bei war eh ihrgendwie nicht...


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> ... sollte nicht das problem sein geld braucht man bei war eh ihrgendwie nicht...



Finde ich total cool. Kein Gold, keine Gold- Seller

back to topic: Was sagt denn Pacster zu unseren Einlassungen auf seine Einwände?


----------



## Drakyr (1. Oktober 2008)

Siehe anhang
Mal am Beispiel Dunkelelf/Hochelfen T2 Schattenländer
Rot Destro
Blau Order
und jetzt sag mir nochmal das du das nicht findest.
Ahja und das Orange unten ist die RvRZone nech?!
Und wenn du schreibst du verbringst 70% als Hunh frag ich mich wo du denn Lvlst?
Mit 21 müsstest du min. T3 sein und dort wirst du 100pro nicht zum Huhn mein Freund.
Solangsam glaub ich wirklich das was auf der vorherrigen Seite steht.
Du spielst garnicht war und willst nur bisschen flamen und saugst dir das alles nur aus den Fingern -.-
@Dem heiler Thema
Das grüne Kreuz muss man erst im Filter aktivieren glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> zu 1. Das Huhn ist keine optimale Lösung, ich kenne aber auch keine bessere. Und es entfaltet seine Wirkung sehr gut: Es stoppt das lowies- Ganken.
> 
> zu 2. Etliche Achievements sind vom Spielprinzip her sinnfrei, aber lustig. Ja, die Entwickler haben Humor, ist das nicht wunderbar? (Siehe z.B. auch die Questgestaltung und Sprache im Grünhäute- Gebiet)
> 
> ...





1. In einem Spiel mit PvP-Rängen kann man fürs lowie-ganken auch einfach nen punktabzug geben...da braucht man die Bereiche nicht generell durchs huhn sperren(ja..man kann sie als huhn besuchen...überlebt das nur halt nicht). Es herrscht halt immernoch krieg und da beschmeißen sich die Leute nunmal nicht mit wattebäuschen und ganken gehört auch dazu wenns sich im Rahmen hält(ich habs bei WoW selbst nicht gemacht...aber solange es nicht aus dem Ruder lief, konnte ich damit gut leben denn das gehört zu einer Welt im Krieg dazu).

2. Das Problem ist nicht das sie sinnfrei sind...sondern das sie kontraproduktiv sind. Was haben einen die Bots in den BGs genervt wegen denen man verloren hat...und bei WAR laufen dann neben den bots noch ein paar typen ohne rüstung rum die lieber nen Eintrag in ihrem Wälzer wollen als das Spielziel zu erreichen. Das wird auf dauer sicher zu einigem Ärger führen...wirst du sehen. Humor bei dem man sich keine Gedanken über die Konsequenzen macht, kann zu üblen Schäden führen....

3. Die Möglichkeit...nunja...aber eigentlich sollte man schon dazu animiert werden. Wenn man damit derzeit viel schneller leveln würde dann wären die ersten 40er nicht fast komplett ohne PvP ausgekommen.

4. Nein...leveln kann man bei WoW mit PvP natürlich nicht...aber beim leveln läuft man ständig dem Gegner über den Weg weil er halt in genau dem gleichen Gebiet questet. Da gibt es jetzt mal von den absoluten Anfängerbereichen abgesehen(die vielleicht 1/5 des Spiels ausmachen) einfach keine strikte Trennung der questgebiete was automatisch zu mehr Konflikten führt.

5. Ja..schon..aber ich finde halt für ein Spiel wo man sagt "es geht eigentlich nur um PvP und RvR" ist es halt etwas wenig. "Da ist der Feind. Auf ihn!" sollte eigentlich die Marschroute nach dem ersten dutzend Einführungsquests sein....schließlich besteht die Warhammer-Welt ja eigentlich nur aus Krieg und Hass...und erstmal schön alleine vor sich hinleveln passt da nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nofel (1. Oktober 2008)

Also es ist halt so auf Core-Servern macht nur der RvR der es auch will. Mann kann einen großen Bogen um alle RvR-Gebiete machen und brauch sich auch nicht RvR zu kennzeichnen. Man kann es halt Spielen wie man will. Aber zu sagen es gibt kein RvR, selbst auf den Core-Servern wird man Quasi mit der Nase drauf gestoßen, nein eher drauf geschmettert. Es gibt ein klar Front dahinter ist Feindesland und das ist gut so. Wenn ich keinen Bock auf RvR hab bleib ich bei mir aber ich kann nicht behauten das es kein RvR gibt


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 1. In einem Spiel mit PvP-Rängen kann man fürs lowie-ganken auch einfach nen punktabzug geben...da braucht man die Bereiche nicht generell durchs huhn sperren(ja..man kann sie als huhn besuchen...überlebt das nur halt nicht). Es herrscht halt immernoch krieg und da beschmeißen sich die Leute nunmal nicht mit wattebäuschen und ganken gehört auch dazu wenns sich im Rahmen hält(ich habs bei WoW selbst nicht gemacht...aber solange es nicht aus dem Ruder lief, konnte ich damit gut leben denn das gehört zu einer Welt im Krieg dazu).
> 
> 2. Das Problem ist nicht das sie sinnfrei sind...sondern das sie kontraproduktiv sind. Was haben einen die Bots in den BGs genervt wegen denen man verloren hat...und bei WAR laufen dann neben den bots noch ein paar typen ohne rüstung rum die lieber nen Eintrag in ihrem Wälzer wollen als das Spielziel zu erreichen. Das wird auf dauer sicher zu einigem Ärger führen...wirst du sehen. Humor bei dem man sich keine Gedanken über die Konsequenzen macht, kann zu üblen Schäden führen....
> 
> ...



1.ja, da ist was dran, dann aber massig Abzug, das es wehtut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2.soooo viele Einträge, die kontraproduktiv sind, sind mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen. Der mit der Nacktheit kommt auch nur aus den Erfahrungen eines pc-Games Redakteurs. Außerdem glaube ich an die reinigende Kraft der Community. Man sieht sich immer wieder, es gibt keine realm-pools. Und wenn einer im t4 meint, IMMER nackt rumzuspringen, heile ich ihn nicht mehr /lade ihn nicht ein zur keep eroberung usw.
3. da sind wir geteilter Meinung; ich denke, dass diese Lösung mit dem leveln im mainstream( viel Feind, viel Ehr´) sehr gut ist und auch angenommen wird und man sogar durch Quests dazu animiert wird. Hardcore- Zocker können das nicht, die müssen im pve "vorleveln".

4. und 5. Du willst also ein Strangle-...äh Schlingendorntal für alle Tiers und alle Fraktionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei wow war das DIE open- pvp- Gegend schlechthin.  Die Sache mit den Kriegslagern und den dazugehörigen Quests kommt mMn an dieses Gefühl sehr dicht heran. Und das nicht nur in einem Gebiet.


----------



## HappyChaos (1. Oktober 2008)

also,ich hab bisher nur die erste seite des threads durchgelesen und dachte mir schon bei den antworten es threaderstellers "mimi ich will lowlvler ganken mimi huhn stört mich mimi ich will die ordler beim questen in den ar*** geschoben bekommen damit ich sie r00xx00r geil mit meinem kumpels verhaun kann"
sry aber so wirkt das auf mich :/ und wenn du ordler dreschen willst...ja es stimmt,das destro oft die burgen hat...und?wayne?geh in szenarios oder echt mal in ein rvr gebiet oder so,ich hatte bisher nie probleme ordler zu finden,manchmal waren sie sogar in der überzahl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jep das gibts!^^

bevor ich von allen seiten zugeflamed werde...wenn du welche zum verhaun suchst,geh szenarios oder in rvr gebieten oder auf einen rvr server...da kannst du ordnung sogar außerhalb des rvr gebietes killn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn dich das huhn stört,da du keine lowlvler killn kannst um zu zeigen,wie groß du bist und wow für dich im pvp soo besser ist,von s4 dudus und kriegern in der arena umgeklatscht zu werden...dann sry,bist du nicht für war geschaffen,dann geh lieber wow spielen...*sich schon mal eine wand gegen die flames aufbau*

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (1. Oktober 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Also ich find das Toll das bei WAR jeder genauso geflamet wird bei WOW, gut zu wissen das sich die Spieler in nix unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und vergiss nicht anzumerken, dass sich beide Seiten für die spielerische, als auch geistige Elite halten. Ich glaub 90% der MMO Spieler "leiden" unter chronischem Überfluss des eigenen Egos. Als mit der War Ankündigung ne ganze Meute hier auf buffed verkündete, dass der geistige Dünnschiss in WoW zurückbleiben wird (nicht zuletzt wegen der Alterseinschränkung), wusste ich, dass das nie und nimmer eintritt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nun liest man hier bei 80% der User: "Geh zurück du Stück Scheisse, wo du hergekommen bist" am besten mit dem Zusatz: "WoW". 
Diese verbale Inkontinenz lässt Vermutungen zu, dass die geistige Evolution mit War doch nicht Einzug gefunden hat. Ist aber auch richtig schwer im Internet sich nicht assozial zu benehmen...


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> also,ich hab bisher nur die erste seite des threads durchgelesen und dachteir ...
> 
> so far
> 
> ...



Hm, wir sind doch aber schon viel weiter. Bitte auch mal bis zum Ende lesen.


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> ...
> Diese verbale Inkontinenz lässt Vermutungen zu, dass die geistige Evolution mit War doch nicht Einzug gefunden hat. Ist aber auch richtig schwer im Internet sich nicht assozial zu benehmen...



Ich gebe Dir recht, möchte Dir aber zeigen, dass es auch anders geht. Z.B. finde ich die "Auseinandersetzung" mit Pacster gerade sehr produktiv.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke Drakyr, genau dasselbe Beispiel hatte ich auch angeführt - hat nur niemanden interessiert.



			
				Pacster schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In einem Spiel mit PvP-Rängen kann man fürs lowie-ganken auch einfach nen punktabzug geben...da braucht man die Bereiche nicht generell durchs huhn sperren(ja..man kann sie als huhn besuchen...überlebt das nur halt nicht). Es herrscht halt immernoch krieg und da beschmeißen sich die Leute nunmal nicht mit wattebäuschen und ganken gehört auch dazu wenns sich im Rahmen hält(ich habs bei WoW selbst nicht gemacht...aber solange es nicht aus dem Ruder lief, konnte ich damit gut leben denn das gehört zu einer Welt im Krieg dazu).
> 
> 2. Das Problem ist nicht das sie sinnfrei sind...sondern das sie kontraproduktiv sind. Was haben einen die Bots in den BGs genervt wegen denen man verloren hat...und bei WAR laufen dann neben den bots noch ein paar typen ohne rüstung rum die lieber nen Eintrag in ihrem Wälzer wollen als das Spielziel zu erreichen. Das wird auf dauer sicher zu einigem Ärger führen...wirst du sehen. Humor bei dem man sich keine Gedanken über die Konsequenzen macht, kann zu üblen Schäden führen....
> 
> ...



Na, da muss ich auch mal was zu loswerden.
1. Teilweise stimmte ich dir zu. Nur wenn du von dem realistischen Gedanken "Es ist Krieg" ausgehst, dann solltest du auch weitere realistische Features ins Spiel integrieren. Um es einmal völlig überspitzt darzustellen, wäre der Tod permanent, der Weiße Löwe würde sein Pet nur einmal verlieren, Mobs spawnen nur einmal.
Du magst sicher Recht haben: Das Huhn arbeitet gegen den Gedanken des uneingeschränkten Kriegs. Aber es ist letztlich ein ganz klares Zeichen: Es handelt sich bloß um ein Spiel. Wenn ich Realismus will, gehe ich aus dem Haus.
Ganking mag in anderen Spielen Teil des PvP sein (sicherlich auch ein valides Argument deinerseits), aber das muss es doch nicht zwangsweise. Wieso ist es so ein Problem, einen Mechanismus einzusetzen, der es verhindert? Es ermöglicht eine -andere- Art zu spielen.
Das Huhn ist ein wenig wie Demokratie, ich glaube Churchill hatte das gesagt: "Demokratie ist die schlechteste Regierungsform &#8211; außer all den anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind." Nun mag man sich über den Spruch streiten, trifft aber ungefähr meine Ansicht der Huhnmechanik. Sie ist nicht die Beste, aber sie erfüllt zwei Zwecke: a) den Spieler daran zu erinnern, dass hinter dem anderen Charakter ein Spieler sitzt, der vielleicht von UberRoxx0rz vermöbelt werden will, weil er zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist und b) daran zu erinnern, dass es bloß ein Spiel ist.

2. Das lässt sich aber nicht verallgemeinern. Natürlich sind einige Dinge darin, die eher kontraproduktiv sind, aber die stellen doch lediglich einen Bruchteil der zu erreichenden Freischaltungen dar. Die "verrückten" Einträge heißen schließlich nicht umsonst so - und ansonsten habe ich mich eigentlich nie gefragt: "Warum zur Hölle kriege ich -dafür- einen Eintrag?!" ... naja gut, bis auf die "Opfer"-Titel.
Dennoch solltest du das nicht generalisieren. Ich selber habe noch kein solches Verhalten erlebt, was du da beschreibst. Nur weil es ein paar nicht so bitterernste Freischaltungen gibt, kannst du doch nicht gleich davon ausgehen, dass sie alle kontraproduktiv sind.

3. Dem stimme ich zu, die Motivation wird nicht klar genug gemacht. Wie schon oben in meinem Thread gesagt (schade, dass du nicht darauf reagiert hast):


			
				makkaal schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings halte ich das für eine Frage der Zeit. Ja, es ist reine Spekulation, doch sobald Spieler merken, dass sie zum einen wesentlich mehr Spaß im RvR haben (könnten), dass sie dort mehr XP bekommen (können) und Rufpunkte einen ähnlichen, wenn nicht denselben Stellenwert wie normale XP haben, dass das Endgame zum Großteil aus RvR besteht und sogar dadurch bestimmt wird, wird sich das wohl auch ändern.
> Derzeitig erlebe ich im T2 Elfengebiet von Bolgasgrad, dass es der Ordnung relativ egal ist, wer die Vorherrschaft hat.
> Sobald die Spieler raffen, dass es nicht nur "nett" ist, feindliche Keeps zu raiden und Schlachtfeldziele zu erobern, sondern die Allgemeinheit tatsächlich sogar etwas davon hat (nämlich beispielsweise Boni auf Händlerpreise bei den Zielen und ab T2 der Rufausrüstungshändler im Keep - der sonst nur noch in der Hauptstadt für höhere Level zu finden ist)... nun, dann wird sich das auch bessern. Nur muss ihnen das erstmal klar werden.
> Das setzt voraus, dass die Spieler auch mal Eigeninitiative ergreifen. Man kann nicht alles idiotensicher machen und dem Faulen alles in die Hand drücken.



4. Das ändert sich aber mit der Zeit. Die RvR Gebiete werden immer größer mit den Tiers. Die Beobachtung aus WoW, die du da beschreibst, führt aber nur auf PvP-Servern zu tatsächlichen Konflikten Ähnlich ist es auch bei WAR, da ein solches Verhalten auf Open RvR Servern vorkommt. Im Endeffekt dürfte die Frequenz, wie oft man bei WoW (zumindest Anfangs) einem Feind über den Weg läuft, ähnlich der von WAR im Tier 2 sein. Im späteren Verlauf erhöht sich diese Frequenz in beiden Spielen deutlich.
Dabei spielt aber noch rein, was ich in Punkt 3 erwähnt habe - wenn den Spielern klarer wird, dass RvR der Kern des Spiels ist und im RvR Gebiet wesentlich mehr auf Dauer zu holen ist (neben erwähnten Punkten noch bessere Ausrüstung), wird es auch zu mehr Konflikten kommen. Lass dem Spiel Zeit.

5. Das ist aber nicht ein Fehler der Entwickler, sondern der Spieler. Zum einen deckt das mein Punkt 3 ab, zum zweiten meine schon erwähnte Beobachtung, dass ein Großteil der Spieler entweder nicht weiß, was RvR ist oder wie man daran teilnimmt (Problem wurde erwähnt), oder schlicht und ergreifend weil sie versuchen, WAR wie WoW zu spielen. Dann folgt der Effekt, den du beschreibst: Questen über Questen, eventuell mal Grinden. WAR funktioniert so aber nicht, und das muss den Spielern bewusst werden. Mythic wollte sowohl PvE als auch PvP-Liebhabern gerecht werden, indem sie eine Fülle von Quests geben, aber auch mit RvR verlinken.
Noch einmal: Wenn dem Einzelnen bewusst wird, was für eine Rolle das RvR letztlich spielt, wird sich auf Dauer auch dieses Verhalten ändern. Erst wenn die Bereitschaft zur Umstellung da ist, wird sich auch dieses Problem ändern.
Alles eine Frage der Wahl. Und wenn die Spieler PvE wählen, ist das ihr eigenes Verschulden, nicht das des Spiels. Die Möglichkeiten sind da.



			
				Centralinho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir recht, möchte Dir aber zeigen, dass es auch anders geht. Z.B. finde ich die "Auseinandersetzung" mit Pacster gerade sehr produktiv.


Mag sein, dass ich da etwas selektiver beobachte, aber ich habe hier weniger Flames seitens der WAR-Community gelesen als (zumindest früher) bei WoW.
Die Aussage "Dann spiel doch WoW" (solange es auch so formuliert ist - und nach meiner Beobachtung ist das die Masse) halte ich für keinen Flame, sondern für eine berechtigten Vorschlag. Wenn es jemandem nicht gefällt, wieso spielt er dann nicht das, was ihm gefällt - anstatt sich darüber zu mockieren?
Wie gesagt - "Ich hab meine Schokolade, hab deine probiert und find sie voll scheiße! Meine Schokolade schmeckt viel geiler! Nicht, dass dir oder mir diese Verkündung meiner Meinung was bringen würde, einfach nur damit du's weißt, dass ich dene Schoko kacke finde." Dieses Verhalten bewegt mich zu obiger Aussage. Solange sie keinen beleidigenden Charakter hat, wie Azmodan mit seinem Zitat darstellt, sehe ich kein Problem in der Aussage.

Ach ja - und ich stimme zu, die Debatte mit Kritikern/Pacster sind meist produktiv, solange keiner mit Beleidigungen anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> ...
> Das Huhn ist ein wenig wie Demokratie, ich glaube Churchill hatte das gesagt: "Demokratie ist die schlechteste Regierungsform – außer all den anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind." Nun mag man sich über den Spruch streiten, trifft aber ungefähr meine Ansicht der Huhnmechanik. ...


Genau das hatte ich im Sinn, als ich das schrob...äh schrieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (1. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht anzumerken, dass sich beide Seiten für die spielerische, als auch geistige Elite halten. Ich glaub 90% der MMO Spieler "leiden" unter chronischem Überfluss des eigenen Egos. Als mit der War Ankündigung ne ganze Meute hier auf buffed verkündete, dass der geistige Dünnschiss in WoW zurückbleiben wird (nicht zuletzt wegen der Alterseinschränkung), wusste ich, dass das nie und nimmer eintritt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du verwechselst da die WAR Community mit der Buffed Foren Community. Geistigen Durchfall lese ich nur hier. Ingame ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen. Und die meisten die jetzt hier im WAR-Bereich posten, haben auch vorher schon im WoW-Bereich gepostet, ergo ex-WoWler. Wie soll sich denn da bitte etwas ändern?!


----------



## Azddel (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nur mal so zum abschluss.
> war gestern von 18 uhr bis 23 uhr on.. beide seiten sind voll aufm server.. keinen einzigen gegnerfraktionsspieler gesehen.
> immer mal wieder habe ich versucht auf der map rauszufinden wo die denn spielen.. fakt ist es gibt sie nicht!!
> zumindest auf der map nicht.. ende ..
> ...



Das ist wirklich ganz große Comedy. Fast schon Helge-Schneider-like.
Unglaublich...

Mein Lieblingssatzfragment: "fakt ist es gibt sie icht!!" Herrlich, die Spieler der gegenerischen Fraktion natürlich... Du bist der erste, der die gigantische Verschwörung durchschaut hat. wir alle spielen nur ein offline-Spiel, dass uns EA und Mythic und GOA als MMO verkaufen. 
Endlich ist die Wahrheit ans Licht gekommen.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie du vor deinen Questgebern auf und ab rennst, wild rufend: "Wo sind sie denn? Wo sind denn die Ordler!"


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Es sind doch nicht nur WoW'ler geistige Leuchten -.-
Genauso können WAR-Forenuser am Rande der Zurechnungsfähigkeit posten und Threads erstellen. Kann mir jemand erklären, warum nur WoW'ler Vollidioten sein können?


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie du vor deinen Questgebern auf und ab rennst, wild rufend: "Wo sind sie denn? Wo sind denn die Ordler!"



Das ist dann aber mehr Loriot (nach dem Motto: Ja wo laufen sie denn?) *räusper* back to topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (1. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> und nun liest man hier bei 80% der User: "Geh zurück du Stück Scheisse, wo du hergekommen bist" am besten mit dem Zusatz: "WoW".
> Diese verbale Inkontinenz lässt Vermutungen zu, dass die geistige Evolution mit War doch nicht Einzug gefunden hat. Ist aber auch richtig schwer im Internet sich nicht assozial zu benehmen...



das wird nie passiern sind doch eh immer die gleichen leute...


----------



## Webi (1. Oktober 2008)

Drakyr schrieb:


> 70% als Huhn


Hihi,
Ne, jetzt mal ganz im Ernst. Sowas gibts doch ned.
Ich bin jetzt zwar mit dem Feuerzauberer LvL 18 auf dem RvR-Server Middenland auch nicht soooo oft dem Chaos begegnet.
Aber warum auch? Die PvE-Quests führen einen ja nicht direkt ins gegnerische Lager.
Nichtsdestotrotz gibts die Taste M mit der man sehen kann, welche Bereiche von wem besetzt sind.
Na und? Die Burg ist ROT. Also im Besitz des Chaos. Wenn man da nicht die Lust verspürt, dort hin zu laufen und auf die Gegner einzuprügeln dann ist man im falschen Spiel.

Mir kommts ähnlich vor wie bei WoW in dem Spieler meinen, Ihnen müsste es gefallen.

NEIN liebe Kinder. Es ist nicht so. Wenns euch nicht gefällt, sagt euren Eltern sie sollen den Dauerauftrag kündigen.
Ihr seid vernunftig geworden und wollt wieder Hallenhalma spielen.


----------



## Slaargh (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, was den TE angeht ... wer im Szenario plötzlich anfängt zu schimpfen, weil der gegnerische Maschinist sein Geschütz gleich neben die Fahne stellt und dann mit den Worten "Da steht so ein "Ding" neben der Fahne, ey und das schiesst auf mich? Ist das ein Cheat? Können Wir das auch?" die Leute amüsiert, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn Er/Sie/Es nicht so für voll genommen wird. Nur weil Du keine Gegner gesehen hast bedeutet das nicht das keine da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erkunde einfach mal die Gebiete, flag dich aber vorher für RvR, und Du wirst schnell merken das Warhammer kein Offlinespiel ist.

Also manche Leute...


----------



## Hannes1887 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich habe schon sehr viele Ordnungsspieler gesehen. 

Wie läuft das jetzt genau mit dem Huhn ?

Ich bin zur Zeit lvl 21, aber habe lvl11- 20 komplett im BG gemacht und somit einige Kapitel aus dem Wälzer ausgelassen, die ich schon ganz gern noch nachholen würde.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß auch gar nicht wo das Problem wäre. 2 Kriegstrupps gründen (Buaahaha, der war gut, ich muss über meine eigene komödiantische Ader lachen), nicht durch's RvR-Gebiet, sondern am Rand durch's PvE Gebiet ins feindliche Lager, tadaaa - feindliche Spieler in Hülle und Fülle. Bisher ging's bei jeder Gebietskarte, wo ich war - man muss bloß ein wenig suchen.
Den hohen Wach-NPCs ausgewichen und schon kann man damit rechenn, dass irgendein Depp sich RvR-flaggt...
Möglich ist das auch auf Core-Servern, da ist halt bloß die Flagge im Weg.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

open rvr oder core server?
auf dem open rvr server hast du damit garkein problem.
auf dem core server solltest du aufpassen kein rvr flag zu bekommen, wenn du im t2 bist und lvl22 erreicht hast.


----------



## Clubmaster (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...



Die Chickenmechanik ist dafür gemacht Leute wie Dich rauszuhalten. Wer zu feige ist in nen fairen RvR-Kampf zu gehen und lieber wehrlose Spieler beim questen gankt, hat an WAR nicht viel Freude und das ist gut so. Sorry meine Offenheit.


----------



## Skelettron (1. Oktober 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> ich habe schon sehr viele Ordnungsspieler gesehen.
> 
> Wie läuft das jetzt genau mit dem Huhn ?
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit lvl 21, aber habe lvl11- 20 komplett im BG gemacht und somit einige Kapitel aus dem Wälzer ausgelassen, die ich schon ganz gern noch nachholen würde.



da hast wohl pech... was machst das auch tztztz... rvr server: mit lvl12 würde ich schnell das t1 verlassen... mit lvl22 das t2 und mit lvl32 das t3... ist doch nicht schwer sich da nach zu richten... wenn du was vom tier gebiet mitbekommen willst mach es im lvl das dafür vorgesehen ist und nicht nachträglich weil du easy im bg gelevelt hast.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da die WAR Community mit der Buffed Foren Community. Geistigen Durchfall lese ich nur hier. Ingame ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen. Und die meisten die jetzt hier im WAR-Bereich posten, haben auch vorher schon im WoW-Bereich gepostet, ergo ex-WoWler. Wie soll sich denn da bitte etwas ändern?!




Das kommt vermutlich daher weil der Ingame-chat ziemlich tot sein soll. :-P

Der war zu verlockend. Auf den Rest antworte ich noch. ;-)


----------



## Ellrock (1. Oktober 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> 1.ja, da ist was dran, dann aber massig Abzug, das es wehtut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Abzüge für das Ganken von Lows als Strafe? 

Wo lebt ihr ? Das ist alles schon mal gewesen. Wer Lows hier, bei AoC oder damals bei DAOC Graue umhaut,  der macht das nicht wegen PUnkten sonderen nur wegen dem Spass und lässt sich nciht von Punktabzug aufhalten.

Oder glaubst du die machen das ohne Absicht bei Lows. 


Die Lösung in War funktioniert. Man sollte sie in Details  weiterentwickln aber - ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Ellrock (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...




Was redest du - da von ganzem oder halben Game gekauft . 

Du hast das Spiel genau mit der Spielmechanik gekauft wie sie jetzt ist. Und wenn Mythic meint - sie müssen allen deinen Charaktern kleine Schweinsöhrchen verpassen - dann hast du auch das als Inhalt des Spiels gekauft.


----------



## DocFloppy (1. Oktober 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> da hast wohl pech... was machst das auch tztztz... rvr server: mit lvl12 würde ich schnell das t1 verlassen... mit lvl22 das t2 und mit lvl32 das t3... ist doch nicht schwer sich da nach zu richten... wenn du was vom tier gebiet mitbekommen willst mach es im lvl das dafür vorgesehen ist und nicht nachträglich weil du easy im bg gelevelt hast.



"Easy im BG leveln" ???
So´n Quark.

Is Questen schwieriger/anspruchsvoller oder was? Da bekommste wenigstens ne feste Menge XP am Ende, was bei den BG´s rauskommt kannst Du vorher nie wissen.


----------



## Centralinho (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das kommt vermutlich daher weil der Ingame-chat ziemlich tot sein soll. :-P
> 
> Der war zu verlockend. Auf den Rest antworte ich noch. ;-)



Alter Aufwiegler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (1. Oktober 2008)

Na habt ihr schon mal nen Huhn mit 1k LP gesehen?^^ Einfach die Summoning Sickness behalten, sich zum Huhn machen und dann zum Heiler stratzen und heilen lassen, und bumms haste nen Huhn mit 1k+ LP bei entsprechend vielen Summoning debuffs. man macht zwar als Huhn nur 1 Schadenspunkt, und hält nix aus, aber mit 1k+ leben hat man wenigstens ne chance.....und dann zählt die Masse. 40 Hühner = 40 Schadenspunkte, klar......

DAS IST KEINE ANLEITUNG ZUM GANKEN!!!


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> DAS IST KEINE ANLEITUNG ZUM GANKEN!!!


Richtig. Das ist eine Anleitung zum Bugusen und Exploiten *clap*


----------



## Epimetheus (1. Oktober 2008)

War ist kein WoW und das ist sehr gut so. Lowies killn ist doch für Leute die im richtigen Leben schon immer auf die kleinen gehn weil sie Angst haben sich eine einzufangen und warum sollte das im Spiel nicht auch so sein. Kann man dann ja richtig stolz auf sich sein als 20ger nen 10ner umzuhaun. Riesen Leistung. Extrapunkte und Items für diejenigen ^^

War hat das mal richtig gut gemacht und wenn ich mit 16 im T2 rumlaufe rechne ich damit das mir nen 21er die Hucke vollhaut aber umsomehr freu ich mich wenn ich ihn mache. Wo bleibt da sonst die Herausforderung?

Und ich hoffe für War das sich all die Wowler ganz schnell wieder verpissen, denn dann muß ich mir nicht jeden Tag Namen ala Alterac und Arthas etc. anschaun.

Abschließend ist zu sagen. Wowler bleibt bei Wow und nutzt die Zeit bis Lichking an der frischen Luft um euer Gehirn wieder in Gang zu setzen.

Mfg Eddy

Ps: Spreche damit natürlich nur die überschlaue Wow-Community an die meint Wow wäre der Urvater aller MMORPGS und die kleinen feigen die meinen Lowies zu haun wäre ehrenhaft. So long....


----------



## jabor (1. Oktober 2008)

@ talisma, ich möchte weder beleidigend noch unverschämt klingen, aber anscheinend bist du nicht grade der hellste... entweder bist du zu blöd um das spiel richtig zu spielen oder aber bist nie wirklich aus dem startgebiet geschweige denn level 20 geworden. Desweiteren würde es mich schon wundern wenn ich als einziger eine meinung vertrete und von allen postern das gegenteil geschrieben bekomme...
Soweit, 
gruß Jabor


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> 1.ja, da ist was dran, dann aber massig Abzug, das es wehtut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1.Ja, sicher. Wer für einen gekillten grauen mal eben soviel Punkte verliert, wie er in 2h PvP macht, der wird sich das schon überlegen. Natürlich schützt das nicht gänzlich vorm Ganken....SOLL es aber auch nicht. Ist halt krieg.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre es natürlich die grauen in den niedrigen gebieten nicht angreifbar zu machen...bzw. unterschiedliche flags einzuführen(eine für pvp auf gleichem level und eine wenn der kleine versucht höherstufige zu killen und daher auch selbst killbar sein sollte).
@makaal: Natürlich ist nicht alles wie im Krieg. Aber das hier ist unnötig. Außerdem geht es auch einfach darum eine Welt als ganzes zu erleben und nicht immer nur zeitweilig einzelne Abschnitte betreten zu können. AoC hat den Fehler gemacht diese "Ganzheits-Komponente" zu unterschätzen und das hat extrem viel Spielgefühl gekostet.

2. Aber sie sind doch komplett überflüssig also verstehe ich nicht wieso diese kontraproduktiven Einträge überhaupt sein müssen. Wenn sie was mit Nacktheit machen wollen dann sollen sie es ins PvE einbauen und nicht da wo es auf Teamspiel mit random-teams ankommt(wenn gilden das unter sich machen ist das noch wieder was ganz anderes).
An die selbsreinigenden Kräfte der Community glaube ich seit WoW-BGs nicht mehr....und die werden bei WAR nicht besser sein.
@makaal: Ich habe nie von ALLEN gesprochen.

3. Jo. Ich finde trotzdem das auch die Quests einfach mehr zu Auseinandersetzungen führen sollten als sie es tun(soweit ich das gesehen habe)
@makaal: Wenn die Horde erstmal merkt das sie durch Verteidigen viel mehr Ehre/h im AV machen kann und auch mehr Marken kriegt als durch rushs, werden sie verteidigen. So dachte ich vor einem Jahr. Bei uns wird immernoch 95% gerusht.
Die Community muss leider in macnhen Dingen zu ihrem Besten gezwungen werden sonst müsste man exploits auch nicht schließen weil sie eh keiner ausnutzt und wenn sie ausgenutzt werden dann wird die jeweilige Fraktion die Leute schon bestrafen. So läuft das leider nicht. Die Leute machen genau das was am einfachsten für sie ist. Derzeit sollte man bei WoW bots melden...dafür gibt es sogar ein addon was das automatisch tut...aber die Leute sind selbst zu 2 clicks zu faul.
Und es gibt für mich halt keinen Anlass zu glauben das diese Typen bei WAR anders agieren werden.

4. Ja. Wie gesagt: Das erste dutzend quests nicht...aber dann kanns langsam losgehen. Man hat bei WAR ja nur 40 level. Da kann man nicht erst mit level20 die leute so langsam ins PvP einführen....
@makaal: Ich gehe jetzt nur von pvp-servern mit allen optionen aus. Wenn jemand eins der Spiele umbedingt ohne PvP spielen will dann kann er sich das setup dafür suchen. Wer sich allerdings einen PvP-server aussucht der sollte auch genau davon massig kriegen...und das uneingeschränkt.
Soviel Tiers hat man halt nicht das es erst mit t3 richtig losgehen kann(persönliche Meinung). 
Den Spielern braucht man keine Zeit lassen. Wenn sie es gerafft haben, sind sie aus t1 und t2 schon längst raus...nutzt also für diese Bereiche nix wenn sie es dann raffen(so sie es überhaupt raffen...siehe hierzu: AV).

5.@Makaal: Natürlich sind die Spieler dran schuld...nur nutzt es nichts mit dem Finger auf die Spieler zu zeigen denn dadurch wird das Game ja nicht besser. Die Entwickler müssen nunmal dafür sorgen das die Leute den richtigen weg nehmen...und die Leute werden ALLES versuchen um eine Abkürzung zu finden und ihre Nase in dinge zu stecken, die sie nichts angehen. So sind Menschen nunmal und die Entwickler sollten das seit Jahrzehnten wissen(denn es war ja schon früher so das jeder cheat oder fehler in games benutzt wurde um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen). An der Community muss die Community arbeiten...aber die Entwickler sollten sich darauf einstellen das das nicht funktioniert(hat es nämlich noch nie...oder wenn dann nur sehr temporär) und selbst Lösungen finden.


----------



## Haimon (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ohh ja wie schrecklich ,, wenns mich stören würde würde ich wow spielen..
> dachte ja das das nen pvp game ist,, und gerade das macht ja den reiz aus das du aufpassen musst und immer vorsichtig.. aber brauche ja eh keine angst zu haben.. gibt keine ordungspieler.. nur in den szenarien und in den dummen rvr gebieten(hühnchengebiete)
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha.... ich glaube, du hast die 45€ für das spiel nicht übrig gehabt, bist jetzt total frustriert, weil sogar das kleine mädchen mit den pickeln aus der letzten reihe deiner schulklasse einen account hat und du nicht. 

denn wenn du WAR gespielt hättest, würdest du nicht so unendlich sinnentleerte fragen stellen.

ich spiele auf einem core-server und treffe als erzmagier ständig auf die chaoten. entweder weil die mit belagerungswaffen wieder eine burg angreifen oder weil die ordnung wieder eine burg von denen einnehmen möchte. sinnfreies lowlevel-bashen gibts nicht in WAR. in den RVR gebieten gibts ein mindestlevel, auf das man automatisch bei beitritt angehoben wird.


----------



## Skelettron (1. Oktober 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> "Easy im BG leveln" ???
> So´n Quark.
> 
> Is Questen schwieriger/anspruchsvoller oder was? Da bekommste wenigstens ne feste Menge XP am Ende, was bei den BG´s rauskommt kannst Du vorher nie wissen.




durchschittswerte kannste doch immer nehmen...   bei mir sind es auf lvl25 1k-3k fürn lose 3k-6k für nen knappen lose und bei einem gewinn 11k-14k ep 

wenn man aufwand und erfüllen von einer quest bei knapp 2k bis 4k sehe ist es einfacher im bg zu lvl. aber das ist nur meine einschätzung und empfinden. mach trotzdem quest weil sie spass machen.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Oktober 2008)

mal einen kleinen offtopic einwurf

Ja wir WoW-Spieler dürfen auch andere Spiele spielen.
Ja wir Wow-Spieler sind auch Menschen
Ja wir WoW-Spieler sind auch nicht perfekt

Ich spiele WoW und seid ca. 2 Wochen WAR

Ich finde das Spiel genial .... kontrastreich im Vergleich zu WoW .... 

Aber wißt ihr was ich an WAR scheisse finde

Euch 

ja Euch, ihr selbstverherrlichenden ach so tollen WAR-Fanboys und girls. Ich kenne "meine Community" im WoW-bereich von buffed selbst .... wir sind nicht die tollsten und wir beleidigen uns auch gerne mal .... aber das machen WIR mit UNS 

Was die ach so noble und sich für viel was besseres haltende WAR-Community hier teilweise erlaubt von sich zu geben über WoW-Spielern ist echt unter jeder Würde. 
Das Spiel mit all seinen Bereichen ist toll .... nur ihr seid des Spieles in keinster Art und Weise würdig.

Wenn ihr um soooooo viel besser seid als wie die WoW-Spieler 

Dann benehmt euch verdammt nochmal auch dementsprechend.


Sorry das ich euch damit belästige aber ich finds einfach nicht in Ordnung. Und als Spieler beider Spiele finde ich den Umgangston "untereinander" verbesserungswürdig.

lg 
Sily


----------



## Verun (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig..  und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass.  pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..



Das was Du hier in diesem Thread von Dir gibst ist nicht nur völlig falsch, sondern auch nichtmal mehr witzig...
Vielleicht solltest Du das Spiel wechseln, damit tust du Dir (und vor allem allen anderen hier) einen riesigen Gefallen.


----------



## MHGCFR (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 4. Ja. Wie gesagt: Das erste dutzend quests nicht...aber dann kanns langsam losgehen. Man hat bei WAR ja nur 40 level. Da kann man nicht erst mit level20 die leute so langsam ins PvP einführen....



Also die Aussage mit "nur" 40 Level führt Uninformierte irgendwie in die Irre. Schließlich kommt es nicht auf die Zahl an, sondern wie schnell man Max-Lvl wird. Und das geht bei WAR relativ langam im Vergleich zu HdRO zum Beispiel. Bei HdRO braucht man ca. 200k EP für 49 auf 50, bei WAR brauche ich von 21 auf 22 jetzt ca. 180k. Die Gegner bringen etwa die gleiche Menge an EP, die Quests eher weniger. In den Szenarios gehts relativ flott, wenn man gewinnt (falls man gewinnt). Aber dennoch dauert es nach meinem Empfinden länger auf 40 zu kommen, als zb bei HdRO...


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (1. Oktober 2008)

Buguse und Exploit? Das glaub ich nicht, Tim.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Buguse und Exploit? Das glaub ich nicht, Tim.


Das man nach der Vorgehensweise mehr HP hat, als man haben sollte, ist also so gedacht? Interessante Auffassung.


----------



## chilifinger (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig..  und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass.  pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..



Hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht wie in der Realität Konflikte ablaufen? Es gibt immer eine Frontlinie an der gekämpft wird (hier in WAR sind das dann eben die orangenen RvR Gebiete auf jeder Karte) und man Spaziert nicht einfach mal zum Kontrahenten und sagt denen Guten Tag und haut wieder ab. Oder meinst du z.b. (Sorry für Realitätsbezug jetzt) die Amerikaner lagen im Golfkrieg in Kuwait und sagen sich "Hey schon 20 lange Tage keinen Iraki gesehen, gibts die überhaupt oder hatt uns George W. nur Mist erzählt? Aber Moment auf der Karte is ja en Örtchen Namens Bagdad vielleicht sind die ja da? Da geh ich doch jetzt mal hin und hau die um. Aber warum muss ich da durch ein Kriegsgebiet? Und warum schiessen die auf mich wenn ich da rein will?" Was ich damit sagen will ist: Man sieht im Krieg (ich sag nur WARhammer)  für gewöhnlich nicht in seinem eigenen Gebiet Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion rumspazieren sondern an der Front, also solltest du dich mal auf an die Front machen wenn du Gegner sehen willst und das sind eben die RVR Gebiete. Aber, pssst ich verrats dir "Achtung da kann man angegriffen werden" und das auch von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig !

So long


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> mal einen kleinen offtopic einwurf
> 
> Ja wir WoW-Spieler dürfen auch andere Spiele spielen.
> Ja wir Wow-Spieler sind auch Menschen
> ...




Nicht aufregen. Das war bei HdRO so und es war bei AOC so...bei WAR ist es so und bei AION oder was als nächstes rauskommt, wird es so sein. WoW ist die Messlatte...und diese wird erstmal angepeilt...und damit mans einfacher hat, wird die Messlatte erstmal durch (teilweise falsche/überzogene) Kritik künstlich erniedrigt.
Das ist ganz normales menschliches Verhalten(obwohls tierisch NERVT weils sich ständig wiederholt) was du so oder so ähnlich auch bei jedem anderen Branchenprimus erlebst(siehe Bayern München). Prinzipiell ist der Fan des Außenseiters eh cooler und muss das bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit untermauern. Ist halt so.
Bei HdRO hat sich das zwischenzeitlich abgeflacht weil sie ihre Nische gefunden haben und einfach ihr Ego nicht mehr dadurch aufbauen müssen das sie WoW versuchen ans Bein zu pinkeln. Bei AoC hats in letzter Zeit nachgelassen weil sie sich bei Vergleichen mit WoW nach dem bugfest und geplatzenten Versprechen eh nur noch lächerlich machen würden. Bei WAR wirds auch in ein paar Wochen nachlassen weil entweder das Spiel packt es im PvP-Bereich(was dann auch wieder eine Nische wäre)...oder es stürzt langzeitmotivationsmäßig ab und kriegt mit Wotlk dann einen herben Dämpfer. Bis dahin wird man wohl damit leben müssen das bei jedem 3. WAR-Fanboy-Comment sowas sinnfreies steht wie "WoW ist scheiße", "World of Farmcraft"...etc.


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Also die Aussage mit "nur" 40 Level führt Uninformierte irgendwie in die Irre. Schließlich kommt es nicht auf die Zahl an, sondern wie schnell man Max-Lvl wird. Und das geht bei WAR relativ langam im Vergleich zu HdRO zum Beispiel. Bei HdRO braucht man ca. 200k EP für 49 auf 50, bei WAR brauche ich von 21 auf 22 jetzt ca. 180k. Die Gegner bringen etwa die gleiche Menge an EP, die Quests eher weniger. In den Szenarios gehts relativ flott, wenn man gewinnt (falls man gewinnt). Aber dennoch dauert es nach meinem Empfinden länger auf 40 zu kommen, als zb bei HdRO...




Okay..stimmt..leveln tut man nicht in allen Spielen gleichschnell. Trotzdem wars ja auch bei WAR schon so das die ersten Level 40er nach einer Woche rumliefen....was jetzt nicht gerade darauf hindeutet das es länger dauert als bei anderen Spielen. Davon abgesehen ist level 20 nunmal halbzeit(nicht zeitmäßig aber levelmäßig. wir wissen ja alle das sich später in allen spielen langsamer levelt) bei WAR...bei WoW z.b. nicht. Also befindet sich WAR bei level 20 in einem anderen Stadium als WoW(weils bei wow halt demnächst erst 1/4 des maximallevels ist. Da ich in der Beta bin, denke ich eh immer schon das wotlk auf dem Markt ist...sorry ;-)). Auch hat man bei level 20 in WAR schon viel mehr vom content gesehen/erledigt als bei WoW einfach weil WoW nunmal(dank 4 jahren vorsprung) um einiges größer ist(egal ob sich jetzt der Content nur in verschiedenen Variationen wiederholt, er ist einfach da.). 
Würden die mich jetzt bei WoW erst ab level 40 wirklich in Instanzen einführen bei einem PvE-spiel, fände ich das auch reichlich spät(wobei das bei WoW halt jetzt daran krankt das man in dem niedrigen Leveln keine Gruppe findet...aber genau das gleiche blüht warhammer fürs PvP ja in 2-4 Monaten in tier1-3 ebenfalls. Da unterscheiden sich die Probleme nicht nur das das bei WAR jetzt noch nicht so offensichtlich ist weil alle leveln).


----------



## Balthasar92 (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich nun müselig auf lv 20 hochgelevelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch nie nen ordnungsspieler (spiele selber zerstörung)
> irgendwo frei rumlaufen sehen habe.. auch auf der map gibts kein ordnungsgebiet. wie soll das ein pvp game sein wenns nicht mal irgendwo gegnerfraktion spieler gibt?
> und das allerdummste überhaupt ist das ich wohl nie mehr in an kleineres gebiet zurück gehen kann weil ich dann auch ncoh ein huhn werde. wie dumm sit das denn? habe doch für das ganze game bezahlt,, wiso soll ich nun nicht mehr zurückkönnen?
> das heisst fals ich es schaffe lv 40 zu erreichen sehe ich vom ganzen game drunter nichts mehr..
> ...



falsch ... wenn du ein (im falle eines lvl 40 charakters) low lvl gebiet betrittst passiert nichts (ausser bei rvr gebieten) wenn du aber in diesem lowlvl gebiet zb einen lvl 15er angreifst der pvp geflagt ist dann wirst du zum hühnchen


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

> Da hat wohl jemand den Heiler direkt neben sich übersehen


Ne übersehen nicht direkt, nur wußte ich damit nichts anzufangen, bin selber Heiler und dachte, was soll der Quatsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> doch ich war im rvr.. und das ist voll fürn arsch. ist doch mir egal was die burg da für ne farbe hat.. und dauertot sein weil dumme npcs mich instand wegkritten habe ich auch nicht nötig..  und stundenlang in ein geruckel reinrennen um dann von 2039420349 affen gleichzeitig anggegriffen zu werden macht ja wohl nicht wirklich spass.  pvp ist für mich auch mal irgendow sonst wen von der gegnerfraktion zu treffen,, und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal.. ist nunmal so.. nur 20 level zu zocken und keinen einzigen ordungsaffen zu treffen ist schon seltsam.. und auf der map gibts keine ordungsgebiete.. nur gebiete die dominiert werden von irgen einer fraktion.. aber wo questen die ? also wenn dann wohl hinter so ner brücke die ich mal gefunden habe,, und auf der ich schneller gestorben bin wie ein mausklick ist..




Also... ich hab deine Textwalze jetzt 10 mal gelesen, und ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich schnall den Sinn nicht hinter dem ganzen.

Du hast keine lust auf rvr weil du von NPC`s umgekrittet wirst und es stundenlang bei dir ruckelt weil ein paar millionen Affen auf dich einschlagen?

Es gibt Affen?

[und wenn michmal nen 10 lv übermir richtet ist mir das doch auch egal] Was meinst du damit? *grübel*


----------



## Blaxxun1981 (1. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts für dich nur eine Möglichkeit. Nach Strangle gehen und Lows ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (1. Oktober 2008)

Chicken ist tiptop!  Der TE scheint mir alleine auf einem Server zu spielen und wohl auf der Suche nach Hunteritems.


----------



## Nocci (1. Oktober 2008)

@ TE: ich versteh dich nicht. du regst dich über dinge auf, von denen du keine ahnung hast. und wenn man keine ahnung hat, dann lässt man es sich erklären und zieht nicht gleich über das spiel her. aber du bist der typische mensch, alles was man nicht versteht ist sch**** und muss vernichtet werden, richtig?

wenn du einen server mit einem geringen anteil an ordies hast, dann kann es schon schwer werden die zu finden. aber selbst auf servern wie erengrad die von beiden seiten gut besucht sind, wirst du nicht ohne weiteres der gegnerischen fraktion über den weg laufen, da beide fraktionen zwar auf den gleichen karten questen, aber getrennt von einander und es keine quests gibt, die dich in die jeweils andere hälfte führen. es ist aber dennoch möglich auf die andere seite zu gehen. der einfachste weg ist meist das du halt durch das rvr gebiet läufst. du musst halt nur aufpassen, dass du nicht das gegnerische kriegslager als ausgang benutzen willst. aber auf einigen karten gibt es auch wege so in das andere gebiet zu kommen. nur wenn du zu nah an feindliche siedlungen kommst, brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn dich highlevel npcs zerlegen.

darüber hinaus ist das hünchen zum schutz der kleineren spieler da, um frust und geganke so wie zum beispiel in AoC zu vermeiden. auf core servern wirst du allerdings nur zum hünchen, wenn du rvr in kleineren gebieten machst. auf open-rvr servern wirst du erst zum hünchen, wenn du in gebiete gehst, die zwei stufen unter dir sind. nehmen wir also an du wärst mitte 20, also im t3 gebiet. dann könntest du im t2 gebiet aufräumen und würdest erst im t1 gebiet zum hünchen. wenn du also immer überall hin willst, dann spiel auf einem core server, willst du ganken dann spiel open rvr. willst du beides, spiel AoC und verschon uns.


----------



## Drakyr (2. Oktober 2008)

Anscheinden hat er keine Lust mehr zu schreiben weil wir ihn jetzt entlarvt haben.
Das er garkein WAR spielt und nur flamen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

